# Oggi è ...



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2014)

*Oggi è ...*

il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.

C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.

Incomincia il dopo.

Sono ritornato a scrivere questo Post perché richiesto da Perplesso e dare una motivazione. Nessuna motivazione. Non sopporto la metà della gente che sta qui dentro e la mia permanenza qui dentro non era più serena. 

Non c'è bisogno di fare nomi: chi mi sta sul cazzo sa di starmi sul cazzo; chi gode della mia stima sa di goderne. Punto

Lascio il forum in buone mani, gli ultimi acquisiti: Stark, rew, Zadig e altri non sono male. Loro.



E ora fatevi dare in culo.

Perpy, ultima richiesta, lascia questo thread aperto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


Portami con te, fratello


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Ottobre 2014)

azz... troppo tardi... è andato...



voglio andarmene anch'io

anche a me state tutti sul cazzo

andate a fanculo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Ottobre 2014)

io non ci sto senza Tuba


Perplesso, staccami la spina!!!


----------



## drusilla (13 Ottobre 2014)

Che autumno di merda!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Se è uno scherzo non fa ridere.
Se non è uno scherzo ancora meno.


----------



## lolapal (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


Ma che diamine succede?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

...


----------



## lolapal (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


Tuba nn fare lì str... uffa che palle però... nn se ne parla proprio... capito?!?


----------



## lolapal (13 Ottobre 2014)

E poi, proprio adesso che c'è pure il salotto del broccolo... e che io nn c'ho avuto tempo ancora, ma mi volevo lanciare... e senza rete, come si fa?


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco, le cose non dovrebbero mai prendere questa piega...

(Spero tu ci possa ripensare)


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

da quando ha smesso di fumare è molto più sciallo, speriamo che non uccida qualche vecchietta.


----------



## zadig (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è uno scherzo non fa ridere.
> Se non è uno scherzo ancora meno.


eh.
Mi sa che non è uno scherzo, a questo punto.

Prima Miss, ora Tuba, Free non si sa se torna...
Che cazzo, vanno via solo quelli simpatici?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> eh.
> Mi sa che non è uno scherzo, a questo punto.
> 
> Prima Miss, ora Tuba, Free non si sa se torna...
> Che cazzo, vanno via solo quelli simpatici?


Per come ha scritto che se ne va, ha perso molti punti di simpatia.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


Sono giorni di merda. Mi dispiace veramente un casino. Anche perché te ne sei andato senza vincitori né vinci nel concorso letterario.
Mi spiace davvero molto di non leggerti più. Ma so che magari ritornerai ogni tanto o per sempre sotto altre spoglie. O almeno lo spero 

Buscopann


----------



## zadig (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per come ha scritto che se ne va, ha perso molti punti di simpatia.


il fatto è che lui non l'avrebbe neanche scritto quel post, per questo era amaro.
Però apprezzo la schiettezza, sempre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> eh.
> Mi sa che non è uno scherzo, a questo punto.
> 
> Prima Miss, ora Tuba, Free non si sa se torna...
> Che cazzo, vanno via solo quelli simpatici?



Grazie da parte di quelli che rimangono e magari si limitano a rimbalzare certe cazzate.


----------



## Eratò (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


:infelice::infelice::infelice:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il fatto è che lui non l'avrebbe neanche scritto quel post, per questo era amaro.
> Però apprezzo la schiettezza, sempre.


Scusa non ho capito dove sta la schiettezza di sparare nel mucchio e mandare tutti affanculo.
Io l'ho trovato reticente e villano.


Edit: la sorpresa mi ha fatto scrivere anche con un "orrore" grammaticale


----------



## zadig (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie da parte di quelli che rimangono e magari si limitano a rimbalzare certe cazzate.


mi sa che non sono stato chiaro.
Non ho detto che chi resta mi sta sul cazzo o che non è gente simpatica, ma che sono andati via tre utenti che trovo simpatici e che avrei preferito non andassero via.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tuba sai cosa penso e sai che mi mancherai...magari ti sbollisce e torni..magari no
Sai che hai sempre la mia massima stima e prima o poi......


----------



## zadig (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito dove sta la schiettezza di sparare nel mucchio e mandare tutti affanculo.
> Io lo trovato reticente e villano.


ha mandato affanculo solo chi gli sta sul cazzo, e non so chi sia.
Non sono affatto addentrato a queste cose del forum (per fortuna) ma non la definirei reticenza.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2014)

*Tuba*

Cosa ti devo dire?rispetto per la tua scelta.Mi spiace,tu sai che mi dispiace,credo di aver capito come sei fatto.Ti hanno veramente sfracellato il cazzo,ci si son messi di impegno,ogni tanto a giusta ragione,il più delle volte no,a mio insindacabile parere.E CONTA QUELLO CHE PENSO IO, sia chiaro per tutti.Tuba mi piaci,sei uno onesto,uno vero,con i tuoi sbagli,con le tue cose giuste,con le tue misure,con quelle tue espressioni che trasudano vita vissuta e che non tutti hanno la facoltà di vedere,di capire.Affinità di strada,ci consociamo senza conoscerci,rispetto a me sei pure troppo sereno.Tante spiegazioni,troppe,ti sei dovuto giustificare per cosa?con chi?di cosa poi?e allora sai che ti dico fratè?ma sti cazzi,resti uno vero,tanto sto posto andrà cmq avanti,senza di te,senza di me,resti la persona che sei e che nessuno potrà mai toglierti.Ti chiedo solo una cortesia:non fare lo stronzo,non sparì del tutto che alcuni di noi non ti hanno fatto un cazzo.Sei uno giusto,e sta cosa posso scriverla adesso.E se la scrivo io intanto è vera.Poi è sentita perché non sei più quello che eri.Ciao fratè.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ha mandato affanculo solo chi gli sta sul cazzo, e non so chi sia.
> Non sono affatto addentrato a queste cose del forum (per fortuna) ma non la definirei reticenza.


Non so chi sia dentro e abbia capito.
Liberissimo ognuno di restare o andarsene.
Un vaffanculo gratis non mi è piaciuto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2014)

*Brunè*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so chi sia dentro e abbia capito.
> Liberissimo ognuno di restare o andarsene.
> Un vaffanculo gratis non mi è piaciuto.



Brunè è un modo di fare...lasciamo stare la forma...almeno adesso.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brunè è un modo di fare...lasciamo stare la forma...almeno adesso.:up:


Non ho capito neanche la sostanza.
A volte qui si dimentica il senso della misura.
Uno scrive in una discussione e si trova in contrasto con due o tre utenti e pensa a una coalizione contraria o che il forum sia nemico ecc.
Mentre quella discussione neanche l'hanno letta tutti gli altri 30 o 50.


----------



## Zod (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito neanche la sostanza.
> A volte qui si dimentica il senso della misura.
> Uno scrive in una discussione e si trova in contrasto con due o tre utenti e pensa a una coalizione contraria o che il forum sia nemico ecc.
> Mentre quella discussione neanche l'hanno letta tutti gli altri 30 o 50.


Quale discussione? Cos'è successo?


----------



## marietto (13 Ottobre 2014)

Mi dispiace molto, spero che ci ripensi...


----------



## aristocat (13 Ottobre 2014)

Nell'ipotesi che fossi tra quelle persone "che gli stanno sul ....", direi che non ricambio il vaffanculo e tutti i graziosi epiteti che ho letto... 

Ma non per eccesso di eleganza e bon ton: semplicemente i miei vaffa e quant'altro li riservo a persone su cui ho davvero investito qualcosa (partner, famigliari, amici stretti) e che eventualmente mi deludono.

Per me Tuba resta un ottimo tecnico e una persona come tutte, con pregi e difetti, e - qualora fossi nella rosa delle "persone detestate" - mi dispiace solo avergli causato tanto sangue amaro... anche perché da parte mia questo effetto non era voluto. 

Non essendo Tuba un mio parente o cosa, eventuali attriti avuti con lui li ho già dimenticati e dato loro il giusto peso (cioé, molto esiguo, come è giusto che sia).

Che dire,Tuba... che la sciallanza torni ad essere con te.

ari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Ottobre 2014)

ma con tutti i vaffanculo a gratis che volano quotidianamente qui dentro ve la prendete per quello di Tuba?


----------



## Principessa (13 Ottobre 2014)

*Allora...*

... resto molto stupita da questa decisione perchè Tubarao mi è sempre sembrato una "pietra"  nel senso di avere la capacità di lasciarsi scivolare le peggio cose che sono accadute qui.

A quanto pare Miss non è l'unica a essere "ipersensibile"... 

Non mi sento proprio di giudicare le persone che si sono rotte il cazzo.


----------



## Gian (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è uno scherzo non fa ridere.
> Se non è uno scherzo ancora meno.


ma permetti, sembra che ci sia una sorta di obbligo di stare qui dentro,
tipo pagare l'IMU o la tassa spazzatura.
Non tutti possono stare sempre qui dentro a scrivere 30.000 post sullo stesso argomento,
scusa la franchezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> finalmente una persona intelligente!
> Questo forum fa veramente pena.
> Ho sempre visto con simpatia Tubarao che quantomeno, cercava di non scadere sul personale
> o sull'offensivo...quindi, qui dentro non ci sta a far nulla.
> ...



Un post di pessimo gusto. Del resto non avevo dubbi su di te.


----------



## Principessa (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un post di pessimo gusto. Del resto non avevo dubbi su di te.


Ti meravigli?

E' uno dei tanti utenti che interviene quelle due volte l'anno solo per il gusto di provocare e far polemica.



E poi si lamenta della "qualità" del forum.

Bel coraggio!


----------



## Gian (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un post di pessimo gusto. Del resto non avevo dubbi su di te.


...che manco mi conosci.
Intervento offensivo in pieno stile tradimento.net
nulla di nuovo sotto il sole e sapessi cosa me ne importa del tuo giudizio.
ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha
aahahahahah

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gian (13 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti meravigli?
> 
> E' uno dei tanti utenti che interviene quelle due volte l'anno solo per il gusto di provocare e far polemica.
> 
> ...


arieccola....quella che insulta sui forum e poi due mesi dopo, toccata
lei stessa, si sente offesa e minaccia.
'A ridicolaaaaaaa

se la qualità sei tu, buonanotte.

VAI A *LA-VO-RA-RE*


----------



## Principessa (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> arieccola....quella che insulta sui forum e poi due mesi dopo, toccata
> lei stessa, si sente offesa e minaccia.
> 'A ridicolaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


Toccata da chi?
Da te?
:rotfl:

Ma fammi il piacere!

Si permette di definirmi "ridicola" quello che ha minacciato di denunciarmi, dopo avermi provocato molto infantilmente e insultato a sua volta.

Non ho bisogno di consigli da parte tua, non sei certo all'altezza di darmene.

Un lavoro ce l'ho e ho anche una famiglia, a differenza tua! Chissà perchè sei ancora single, alla tua età... 
Non ho proprio idea! Sarà sicuramente sfortuna!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...



Dai rosicone non fare scherzi!!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che è successo é dove oggi??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti meravigli?
> 
> E' uno dei tanti utenti che interviene quelle due volte l'anno solo per il gusto di provocare e far polemica.
> 
> ...



E rimane pure iscritto.
Ma c'è un magnete nascosto da qualche parte e noi non lo sappiamo?


----------



## Buscopann (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> finalmente una persona intelligente!
> Questo forum fa veramente pena.
> Ho sempre visto con simpatia Tubarao che quantomeno, cercava di non scadere sul personale
> o sull'offensivo...quindi, qui dentro non ci sta a far nulla.
> ...


Ma scusa..e tu allora perché sei ancora qui? 

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so chi sia dentro e abbia capito.
> Liberissimo ognuno di restare o andarsene.
> Un vaffanculo gratis non mi è piaciuto.



Ot:ma sei tu al mare con il tuo bellissimo bambino?


----------



## Flavia (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


mi spiace che vai, ma
ti faccio tanti auguri per tutto ciò
 che di bello e vero
 ti attende fuori di qui


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

chi prende in mano la parte tecnica, se posso chiedere?

Avevi preso un impegno. Bastava non partecipare più così assiduamente, 
secondo me ... ma capisco pure. 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (13 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma scusa..e tu allora perché sei ancora qui?
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto.


----------



## lolapal (13 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E rimane pure iscritto.
> Ma c'è un magnete nascosto da qualche parte e noi non lo sappiamo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quale discussione? Cos'è successo?


Qualsiasi discussione dove il confronto è animato  può far pensare a chi vi ha partecipato che sia rappresentativo del forum.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma con tutti i vaffanculo a gratis che volano quotidianamente qui dentro ve la prendete per quello di Tuba?


Veramente chi ha espresso una certa delusione sono io e sono una sola.
I vaffa in una discussione può avere un senso o no e posso decidere se rispondere o no.
Generalmente sono vaffa mirati. Maleducati, sbagliati o giusti ma chiari nei destinatari.
Questo mandare tutti affanculo non ha senso che per lui.
Per me non ne ha alcuno.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ot:ma sei tu al mare con il tuo bellissimo bambino?


Sì sono io con la mia bellissima bambina


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente chi ha espresso una certa delusione sono io e sono una sola.
> I vaffa in una discussione può avere un senso o no e posso decidere se rispondere o no.
> Generalmente sono vaffa mirati. Maleducati, sbagliati o giusti ma chiari nei destinatari.
> Questo mandare tutti affanculo non ha senso che per lui.
> Per me non ne ha alcuno.


Ma dai Brunetta, ha scritto "E ora fatevi dare in culo"... ha messo anche la faccina che rideva...

E ha scritto: chi mi sta sul cazzo sa di starmi sul cazzo; chi gode della mia stima sa di goderne...... Io lo so di goderne, ovviamente 


Se uno scrive "la mia permanenza qui dentro non era più serena" vuol dire che non è sereno e una persona che non è serena può anche mandare tutti a fanculo... E' liberatorio!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


Sai che mi dispiace molto, comprendo anche lo scazzo ... Per mio conto ti ringrazio dell'impegno che ti sei assunto in questi mesi parando scazzi e lazzi spesso futili, inutili e infantili oltremodo. Spero di " rivederti" qui prima o poi, un  :abbraccio: di cuore


----------



## Eratò (13 Ottobre 2014)

sinceramente mi son beccata tanti di quei vaffanculo fin a oggi che quello di Tuba mi sempra una coccola tenera e dolcemason sicura che manchera molto da qui....


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che mi dispiace molto, comprendo anche lo scazzo ... Per mio conto ti ringrazio dell'impegno che ti sei assunto in questi mesi parando scazzi e lazzi spesso futili, inutili *e infantili oltremodo*. Spero di " rivederti" qui prima o poi, un  :abbraccio: di cuore


direi che si è adeguato perfettamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che si è adeguato perfettamente.


Credimi qui dentro c'è stato di molto peggio, considerando che siamo tutti adulti  dovrebbe far riflettere ... ma forse è più semplice accusare lui che fare un a seria riflessione


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C*redimi qui dentro c'è stato di molto peggio,* considerando che siamo tutti adulti  dovrebbe far riflettere ... ma forse è più semplice accusare lui che fare un a seria riflessione


certo...
anche perché non si capisce peggio di che


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo...
> anche perché non si capisce peggio di che


Parlavamo di atteggiamenti infantili se non erro. Ecco sicuramente ce n'è un bel corollario e prevedo ce ne sarà ancora Non disperiamo


----------



## aristocat (13 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credimi qui dentro c'è stato di molto peggio, considerando che siamo tutti adulti  dovrebbe far riflettere ... ma forse è più semplice accusare lui che fare un a seria riflessione


Fiammetta, ti parlo per me (= persona che non piace più di tanto a Tuba)... io la riflessione l'avrei anche fatta ma credo di essere con la coscienza a posto. 

Mai intralciato il suo ottimo lavoro da admin, mai offeso la sua persona in nessun modo.

Penso di poterci mettere la mano sul fuoco. 

Unica cosa, sono un po' antipatica  e su questo... sì, come dar torto all'admin uscente? :carneval:

ari


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Parlavamo di atteggiamenti infantili se non erro. Ecco sicuramente ce n'è un bel corollario e prevedo ce ne sarà ancora Non disperiamo


bastava scrivere agli infami direttamente e andarsene sollevati senza il dietro alla lavagna piuttosto infantile.
come per me basterebbe farmi i fatti miei per essere una signora matura


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Fiammetta, ti parlo per me (= persona che non piace più di tanto a Tuba)... io la riflessione l'avrei anche fatta ma credo di essere con la coscienza a posto.
> 
> Mai intralciato il suo ottimo lavoro da admin, mai offeso la sua persona in nessun modo.
> 
> ...


non credo che l'essere semplicemente " antipatica" ( perché poi?) rientri nei distinguo di tuba. Almeno non mi sembra quella la discriminante


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bastava scrivere agli infami direttamente e andarsene sollevati senza il dietro alla lavagna piuttosto infantile.
> come per me basterebbe farmi i fatti miei per essere una signora matura


Vedi com'è Min, ci si lascia travolgere dagli eventi  sicuramente l'impulsività talvolta fa la sua parte


----------



## aristocat (13 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non credo che l'essere semplicemente " antipatica" ( perché poi?) rientri nei distinguo di tuba. Almeno non mi sembra quella la discriminante


E allora non lo so, mi arrendo :bandiera: :santarellina:


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi com'è Min, ci si lascia travolgere dagli eventi  sicuramente l'impulsività talvolta fa la sua parte


in fondo siete umani


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo siete umani


Aspetta controllo : respiro regolare, battiti sui 70 al minuto, sinapsi attive, si umana


----------



## Nicka (13 Ottobre 2014)

Quando non c'è più serenità nel frequentare un posto come può essere questo è giusto staccare, però vorrei che il Tuba sapesse che a me dispiace davvero molto.
Spero che lo scazzo passi, se è solo questione di scazzo momentaneo...se è una scelta ben ponderata allora mi metto da parte e rispetto.
Però mi spiace.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


in bocca al lupo tuba! e vale anche in caso fossi nel lato sbagliato. :up:


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Tuba,


sinceramente sono delusa. Non avresti scritto le quattro righe, se non te l'avesse chiesto Perplesso. 
Mi chiedo, come te lo immaginavi: ridere e scherzare tre ore prima e poi scomparire così?
Lo ripeto, non sei un semplice utente. Hai preso delle responsabilità, e hai ricevuto fiducia. 
E nessuna spiegazione a riguardo. Nulla. Cioè, la parte tecnica chi la fa ora? Cosa accade?
Visto che Perplesso non è in grado? Almeno così l'avete sempre spiegato e raccontata ... 

All'utente Tuba ... con simpatia e ricambio con affetto ... ora fattela mettere ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Tuba mi dispiace...però se un forum, qualunque esso sia, diventa in qualche modo "invasivo" del proprio umore, nel senso che comincia a farti incazzare per l'atteggiamento di alcuni utenti, è giusto staccare, perché nella vita ci sono già tanti altri cazzi da cui non si può staccare.

Brunetta, non prenderla male per il vaffa generale, è un po' come il dissacrante "mortacci vostra" o "annate a morì ammazzati" che si usa a Roma. Sembra che si spari nel mucchio ma non è così, e Tuba per quanto ho potuto vedere, è uno verace.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Stark*

Dalle parti nostre si dice che tuba è uno GIUSTO!Tuba sa cosa significa.....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ma Lionel Hutz te lo porti via?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

Se non ci sono motivi che ci appaiono in chiaro, mi viene da pensare che i motivi non potessero essere spiegati. Magari mi sbaglio ma se sono quelli che penso, ovvero smerigliamento adminico con avvitamento e carpiatura, comprendo perfettamente nonostante il personale dispiacere.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ma se lo smerigliamento viene dal fatto che uno a cinquant'anni si ritrova lavorativamente con un cazzo di contratto a termine, senza arte nè parte che non si è mai impegnato ed anzi gli ultimi anni sono di sciallanza totale, dove per sciallanza leggasi disimpegno e paraculismo a gò-gò, che c'entra il forum? Voglio dire: qua la metà di quelli che gli stanno sui coglioni sono qui da pure più tempo di me, che pure gli sto parimenti sui coglioni. Il Conte, Luna, che cazzo ne so, stanno qui da tanto. Il Conte in pratica da sempre. E allora? Allora se cazzo ti svegli ADESSO il problema non è tanto che hai raggiunto il limite QUI sul forum, ma lo hai raggiunto in generale. E allora mi chiedo di chi sia la colpa, se vogliamo metterla così. Del forum che è sempre composto più o meno dalle stesse teste di cazzo, oppure da te che ad una certa ti sei reso conto che tutta sta sciallanza non è che t'ha poi fatto granchè bene. Tipo. E fatele funzionare ste teste, no?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> finalmente una persona intelligente!
> *Questo forum fa veramente pena.*
> Ho sempre visto con simpatia Tubarao che quantomeno, cercava di non scadere sul personale
> o sull'offensivo...quindi, qui dentro non ci sta a far nulla.
> ...


Tanto per rammentare chi sei...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Consiglierei prima di togliere la poverina fastidiosa sulle spalle del tuba, controllare se per caso non sta arrivando una tranvata in testa che potrebbe creare problemi più seri e personali., consiglio spassionato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se lo smerigliamento viene dal fatto che uno a cinquant'anni si ritrova lavorativamente con un cazzo di contratto a termine, senza arte nè parte che non si è mai impegnato ed anzi gli ultimi anni sono di sciallanza totale, dove per sciallanza leggasi disimpegno e paraculismo a gò-gò, che c'entra il forum? Voglio dire: qua la metà di quelli che gli stanno sui coglioni sono qui da pure più tempo di me, che pure gli sto parimenti sui coglioni. Il Conte, Luna, che cazzo ne so, stanno qui da tanto. Il Conte in pratica da sempre. E allora? Allora se cazzo ti svegli ADESSO il problema non è tanto che hai raggiunto il limite QUI sul forum, ma lo hai raggiunto in generale. E allora mi chiedo di chi sia la colpa, se vogliamo metterla così. Del forum che è sempre composto più o meno dalle stesse teste di cazzo, oppure da te che ad una certa ti sei reso conto che tutta sta sciallanza non è che t'ha poi fatto granchè bene. Tipo. E fatele funzionare ste teste, no?



Ma non avevi detto che erano affari suoi?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che erano affari suoi?


Infatti mica gli ho chiesto nulla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti mica gli ho chiesto nulla.



No, stai solo facendo illazioni sulle vite degli altri senza saperne nulla, come al tuo solito.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, stai solo facendo illazioni sulle vite degli altri senza saperne nulla, come al tuo solito.


E sempre affari suoi rimangono. Ovviamente. Qui le illazioni le stanno facendo un po' tutti ed è anche normale. Io so quello che leggo. Se sono bravo, non è colpa mia (o meglio sì, ma non è quello il punto). Dì a Tubarao di salutarmi la tizia del Mac.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono ritornato a scrivere questo Post perché richiesto da Perplesso e dare una motivazione. Nessuna motivazione. Non sopporto la metà della gente che sta qui dentro e la mia permanenza qui dentro non era più serena.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare nomi: chi mi sta sul cazzo sa di starmi sul cazzo; chi gode della mia stima sa di goderne. Punto


Grazie per aver assunto l'impegno non banale di gestire il forum in questi mesi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sempre affari suoi rimangono. Ovviamente. Qui le illazioni le stanno facendo un po' tutti ed è anche normale. Io so quello che leggo. Se sono bravo, non è colpa mia (o meglio sì, ma non è quello il punto). Dì a Tubarao di salutarmi la tizia del Mac.



Bravo a pulirti il culo, sì (forse)


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se lo smerigliamento viene dal fatto che uno a cinquant'anni si ritrova lavorativamente con un cazzo di contratto a termine, senza arte nè parte che non si è mai impegnato ed anzi gli ultimi anni sono di sciallanza totale, dove per sciallanza leggasi disimpegno e paraculismo a gò-gò, che c'entra il forum? Voglio dire: qua la metà di quelli che gli stanno sui coglioni sono qui da pure più tempo di me, che pure gli sto parimenti sui coglioni. Il Conte, Luna, che cazzo ne so, stanno qui da tanto. Il Conte in pratica da sempre. E allora? Allora se cazzo ti svegli ADESSO il problema non è tanto che hai raggiunto il limite QUI sul forum, ma lo hai raggiunto in generale. E allora mi chiedo di chi sia la colpa, se vogliamo metterla così. Del forum che è sempre composto più o meno dalle stesse teste di cazzo, oppure da te che ad una certa ti sei reso conto che tutta sta sciallanza non è che t'ha poi fatto granchè bene. Tipo. E fatele funzionare ste teste, no?



Jb secondo te di chi è la colpa se uno arriva a 40 anni con un contratto a termine?senza arte ne parte?non si è mai impegnato negli ultimi anni?disimpegno?paraculismo?mi chiedo se certe stronzate le pensi davvero o siano provocazioni.Mi chiedo come cazzo si può giudicare così superficialmente la vita delle persone.Ti svegli adesso?Qui a roma c'è gente che perde il lavoro un giorno si e l'altro pure,e ricollocarsi non è proprio una passeggiata,ti assicuro.Giudichiamo i nick per quello che sono o non sono qui dentro,per le cazzate che scrivono,per le stronzate che fanno,ma le persone che sono fuori lasciamole fuori che ne sappiamo poi delle loro vite?E allora jb come provocatore sei un grande, i giudizi sulla persone sono fuori luogo.Io del conte penso che sia una merda,ma questo giudizio in me è motivato dalle sue azioni schifose compiute qui dentro.


----------



## viola di mare (14 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> finalmente una persona intelligente!
> Questo forum fa veramente pena.
> Ho sempre visto con simpatia Tubarao che quantomeno, cercava di non scadere sul personale
> o sull'offensivo...quindi, qui dentro non ci sta a far nulla.
> ...


mi chiedo allora che ci fai qui se fa veramente pena come dici...

mah rimango senza parole per questo tuo post e me ne dispiace.

Tuba torna hai capito???? e subito pure!!! :embolo:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bravo a pulirti il culo, sì (forse)


Ahhhhhhhhh. Chià, per favore. Stai calma.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb secondo te di chi è la colpa se uno arriva a 40 anni con un contratto a termine?senza arte ne parte?non si è mai impegnato negli ultimi anni?disimpegno?paraculismo?mi chiedo se certe stronzate le pensi davvero o siano provocazioni.Mi chiedo come cazzo si può giudicare così superficialmente la vita delle persone.Ti svegli adesso?Qui a roma c'è gente che perde il lavoro un giorno si e l'altro pure,e ricollocarsi non è proprio una passeggiata,ti assicuro.Giudichiamo i nick per quello che sono o non sono qui dentro,per le cazzate che scrivono,per le stronzate che fanno,ma le persone che sono fuori lasciamole fuori che ne sappiamo poi delle loro vite?E allora jb come provocatore sei un grande, i giudizi sulla persone sono fuori luogo.Io del conte penso che sia una merda,ma questo giudizio in me è motivato dalle sue azioni schifose compiute qui dentro.


Il discorso è un filo più complesso e la cosa del paraculismo (o paraculearietà?) non era ovviamente riferito al lavoro. Certo è che se se stai incazzato che ti scade il contratto la "colpa" di sicuro non è di questo forum. Questo in sintesi. Poi che umanamente mi possa dispiacere per lui è un discorso, ma non parlavo di quello.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso è un filo più complesso e la cosa del paraculismo (o paraculearietà?) non era ovviamente riferito al lavoro. Certo è che se se stai incazzato che ti scade il contratto la "colpa" di sicuro non è di questo forum. Questo in sintesi. Poi che umanamente mi possa dispiacere per lui è un discorso, ma non parlavo di quello.



Azzo.Non parlavi di lui?sciallanza di chi allora?magari uno già ha tanti cazzi per il culo fuori,poi viene qui è legge spider,il conte,annab secondo te sta meglio?ecco quando sono in difficoltà vengo qui e leggo quel 3d di luna dedicato al conte,quello che disquisisce delle imprese dell 'uomo tigre...e mi risollevo,mi rendo conto di essere un privilegiato,pensando a che razza di attrezzi girano per il mondo...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, stai solo facendo illazioni sulle vite degli altri senza saperne nulla, come al tuo solito.



Non voglio essere fraintesa: Io parlavo di smerigliamento internamente al forum, non nella vita privata di cui non so nulla e qualora sapessi me ne starei zitta. Ho pensato a questo perché fino ad un minuto prima si scherzava assieme e diversamente non mi spiegherei l'amarezza del post.


----------



## Traccia (14 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


ma che veramente?!?!  ho letto solo ora...
e mo????
no vabbè
senza di te che senso ha qui???
che palle.
Ma possibile che...
ma perchè??
che palle.
mi spiace tanto


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo.Non parlavi di lui?sciallanza di chi allora?magari uno già ha tanti cazzi per il culo fuori,poi viene qui è legge spider,il conte,annab secondo te sta meglio?ecco quando sono in difficoltà vengo qui e leggo quel 3d di luna dedicato al conte,quello che disquisisce delle imprese dell 'uomo tigre...e mi risollevo,mi rendo conto di essere un privilegiato,pensando a che razza di attrezzi girano per il mondo...!


Non è che non parlassi di lui. E comunque, sì: in generale funziona che, soprattutto se sei admin, i cazzi che hai fuori li tieni per te. E comunque, quand'anche te ne vai, non è che scrivi che la colpa è di metà delle persone che stanno qui dentro, siano pure il Conte, AnnaB, Luna, io stesso e che cazzo ne so. La "colpa" se vogliamo è di tutta la situazione che hai fuori. Perchè quella metà delle persone che stanno qui dentro che dici ci sta da quando Cristo era piccolo, insieme a te. Non è gente che è arrivata adesso. Se ad un certo punto sei ben poco sciallo e teso come una corda di violino allora è evidente che è per cause esterne a questo sito. Ed sarebbe onesto scriverlo. Così non è. Ma ripeto, sono affari suoi. Io sto facendo, come dice Chiara, illazioni, ma fare illazioni non è, di per sè, nè un reato nè nulla. E non è che le sto manco facendo in camera caritatis con qualche altro stronzo. Per dire. E' quello che penso, ed è quello che dico.


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sempre pensato che Tubarao sarebbe stato un ottimo moderatore, anche se a dire il vero la sua sensibilità mi sembrava un po' troppo suscettibile. Questo addio un po' ne da conferma. 

A me dispiace dopotutto, anche se gli sto sul cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non voglio essere fraintesa: Io parlavo di smerigliamento internamente al forum, non nella vita privata di cui non so nulla e qualora sapessi me ne starei zitta. Ho pensato a questo perché fino ad un minuto prima si scherzava assieme e diversamente non mi spiegherei l'amarezza del post.



dubito che qualcuno possa avere dubbi sulle tue intenzioni
hai scritto un post condivisibile, come sempre


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che non parlassi di lui. E comunque, sì: in generale funziona che, soprattutto se sei admin, i cazzi che hai fuori li tieni per te. E comunque, quand'anche te ne vai, non è che scrivi che la colpa è di metà delle persone che stanno qui dentro, siano pure il Conte, AnnaB, Luna, io stesso e che cazzo ne so. La "colpa" se vogliamo è di tutta la situazione che hai fuori. Perchè quella metà delle persone che stanno qui dentro che dici ci sta da quando Cristo era piccolo, insieme a te. Non è gente che è arrivata adesso. Se ad un certo punto sei ben poco sciallo e teso come una corda di violino allora è evidente che è per cause esterne a questo sito. Ed sarebbe onesto scriverlo. Così non è. Ma ripeto, sono affari suoi. Io sto facendo, come dice Chiara, illazioni, ma fare illazioni non è, di per sè, nè un reato nè nulla. E non è che le sto manco facendo in camera caritatis con qualche altro stronzo. Per dire. E' quello che penso, ed è quello che dico.



Questo già è un tantino diverso.Guarda che poi uno si può pure rompere il cazzo a prescindere di quello che uno ha fuori,o magari non vuole cazzi qui perchè ne ha già fuori...!Fare illazioni non è un reato ma non che tutte quelle cose che non sono reato poi siano giuste....!


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo.Non parlavi di lui?sciallanza di chi allora?magari uno già ha tanti cazzi per il culo fuori,poi viene qui è legge spider,il conte,annab secondo te sta meglio?ecco quando sono in difficoltà vengo qui e leggo quel 3d di luna dedicato al conte,quello che disquisisce delle imprese dell 'uomo tigre...e mi risollevo,mi rendo conto di essere un privilegiato,pensando a che razza di attrezzi girano per il mondo...!


ma perché citi una che non partecipa da mesi e che non penso proprio c'entri nulla?
tubarao stava cazzeggiando allegramente e nessuno gli stava rompendo attualmente, ora non facciamo il soito processo al forum .
se vorrà tornare tornerà come ha fatto un paio di volte,'importante è che stia bene come gli auguro


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> Sempre pensato che Tubarao sarebbe stato un ottimo moderatore, anche se a dire il vero la sua sensibilità mi sembrava un po' troppo suscettibile. Questo addio un po' ne da conferma.
> 
> A me dispiace dopotutto, anche se gli sto sul cazzo.


In effetti gente come fedifrago e giovanni non erano suscettibili manco per il cazzo vero?Arriverà pure quel santo giorno....quel giorno che  mi sarò rotto...,il giorno che nel mio cazzo non circolerà abbastanza sangue,quel giorno dove i miei coglioni resteranno inermi,impassibili,rassegnati davanti a questo scempio di cazzate,e sono diffusamente entusiasta,quel giorno non è così lontano....


----------



## zanna (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché citi una che non partecipa da mesi e che non penso proprio c'entri nulla?
> tubarao stava cazzeggiando allegramente e nessuno gli stava rompendo attualmente, ora non facciamo il soito processo al forum .
> *se vorrà tornare tornerà come ha fatto un paio di volte,'importante è che stia bene come gli auguro*


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo già è un tantino diverso.Guarda che poi uno si può pure rompere il cazzo a prescindere di quello che uno ha fuori,o magari non vuole cazzi qui perchè ne ha già fuori...!Fare illazioni non è un reato ma non che tutte quelle cose che non sono reato poi siano giuste....!


Non ho certo la pretesa d'essere giusto. Forse di avere ragione, eventualmente. Ma non di essere giusto, che sono due cose diverse.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché citi una che non partecipa da mesi e che non penso proprio c'entri nulla?
> tubarao stava cazzeggiando allegramente e nessuno gli stava rompendo attualmente, ora non facciamo il soito processo al forum .
> se vorrà tornare tornerà come ha fatto un paio di volte,'importante è che stia bene come gli auguro



Certi traumi vanno superati con il tempo....leggere annab per me non è stato facile.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho certo la pretesa d'essere giusto. Forse di avere ragione, eventualmente. Ma non di essere giusto, che sono due cose diverse.



Come fai ad avere ragione senza scrivere una cosa giusta poi dovresti spiegarmelo....!


----------



## zanna (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti gente come fedifrago e giovanni non erano suscettibili manco per il cazzo vero?Arriverà pure quel santo giorno....quel giorno che  mi sarò rotto...,il giorno che nel mio cazzo non circolerà abbastanza sangue,quel giorno dove i miei coglioni resteranno inermi,impassibili,rassegnati davanti a questo scempio di cazzate,e *sono diffusamente entusiasta,quel giorno non è così lontano....*


Ma che è 'sta moda di mettersi in fila :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> C*erti traumi vanno superati con il tempo.*...leggere annab per me non è stato facile.


incorreggibile


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come fai ad avere ragione senza scrivere una cosa giusta poi dovresti spiegarmelo....!


Poi però. Che mo' non me ne proprio tiene, abbi pazienza. Tu ricordamelo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*E si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi però. Che mo' non me ne proprio tiene, abbi pazienza. Tu ricordamelo.



E si....perchè non so che cazzo ti potresti inventare....ti serve tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....perchè non so che cazzo ti potresti inventare....ti serve tempo.


Non ne hai idea.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....perchè non so che cazzo ti potresti inventare....ti serve tempo.


Ciao

un esempio. Puoi avere ragione in quanto descrivi una cosa. 
Ma quella cosa in sé non è giusta ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Ma che è 'sta moda di mettersi in fila :incazzato:


Nulla è per sempre caro wolf,i miei coglioni hanno i segni del tempo trascorso in questo sito,lasciatemi al mio volo,lasciatemi ai miei orizzonti,lasciatemi andare,questi 4 provinciali del cazzo spesso sono insopportabili,ogni tanto vorrei anche confrontarmi con forumisti di intelletto.


----------



## zanna (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla è per sempre caro wolf,i miei coglioni hanno i segni del tempo trascorso in questo sito,lasciatemi al mio volo,lasciatemi ai miei orizzonti,lasciatemi andare,questi 4 provinciali del cazzo spesso sono insopportabili,*ogni tanto vorrei anche confrontarmi con forumisti di intelletto.*


CulFan caro oscuro ... de core :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

a quanto pare free non torna e questo mi dispiace moltissimo.è stata fatta una cazzata immane.
buona vita anche a lei


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Intanto*



Minerva ha detto:


> a quanto pare free non torna e questo mi dispiace moltissimo.è stata fatta una cazzata immane.
> buona vita anche a lei



Intanto rallegriamoci per il non ritorno di annab...!


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> CulFan caro oscuro ... de core :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Purtoppo ho questa esigenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come fai ad avere ragione senza scrivere una cosa giusta poi dovresti spiegarmelo....!


Buongiorno oscurello  tu preferisci l'ingenua ignoranza o la scarsa intuizione?  Eh se vado OT perdonami


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno oscurello  tu preferisci l'ingenua ignoranza o la scarsa intuizione?  Eh se vado OT perdonami



Ci devo pensare.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quanto pare free non torna e questo mi dispiace moltissimo.è stata fatta una cazzata immane.
> buona vita anche a lei


mi spiace che non torni
L'mmane cazzata l'ha fatta lei
e chi è causa del suo male.........


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi spiace che non torni
> L'mmane cazzata l'ha fatta lei
> e chi è causa del suo male.........


ma che ti ha fatto personalmente che sei così accanita,porca miseria?
ha rotto un po' i maroni allora che punissero pure me che sono anni che lo faccio


----------



## disincantata (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ti ha fatto personalmente che sei così accanita,porca miseria?
> ha rotto un po' i maroni allora che punissero pure me che sono anni che lo faccio


Non me ne sono accorta.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

secondo me pure la buonanima di tuba direbbe abbiamo esagerato con lei .
ora che non sei più tra noi fai il miracolo , san tubarao da roma


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ti ha fatto personalmente che sei così accanita,porca miseria?
> ha rotto un po' i maroni allora che punissero pure me che sono anni che lo faccio


Accanita?
Non ha rotto i maroni ha insinuato cose pesanti fino ad arrivare a scrivere che i suoi dati potevano essere utilizzati per ritrovarsi l'admin sotto casa.
Ha insinuato che i ban fossero decisi da un'altra utente che influenzasse gli admin
Queste sono cose, secondo me, gravi. Non mi sembra che tu abbia mai fatto nulla di tutto questo nemmeno con il vecchio admin che obiettivamente non ti stava simpatico come non lo stava a me
Dopodichè mi auguravo sinceramente che qualche giorno lontana dal forum le facessero riprendere lucidità e capire che era andata oltre. Probabilmente è ancora convinta di avere ragione e quindi in maniera coerente resta lontana


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accanita?
> Non ha rotto i maroni ha insinuato cose pesanti fino ad arrivare a scrivere che i suoi dati potevano essere utilizzati per ritrovarsi l'admin sotto casa.
> Ha insinuato che i ban fossero decisi da un'altra utente che influenzasse gli admin
> Queste sono cose, secondo me, gravi. Non mi sembra che tu abbia mai fatto nulla di tutto questo nemmeno con il vecchio admin che obiettivamente non ti stava simpatico come non lo stava a me
> Dopodichè mi auguravo sinceramente che qualche giorno lontana dal forum le facessero riprendere lucidità e capire che era andata oltre. Probabilmente è ancora convinta di avere ragione e quindi in maniera coerente resta lontana


ha messo in discussione delle cose e bastava parlarne o non parlarne, certamente non escluderla


----------



## Traccia (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che non parlassi di lui. E comunque, sì: in generale funziona che, soprattutto se sei admin, i cazzi che hai fuori li tieni per te. E comunque, quand'anche te ne vai, non è che scrivi che la colpa è di metà delle persone che stanno qui dentro, siano pure il Conte, AnnaB, Luna, io stesso e che cazzo ne so. La "colpa" se vogliamo è di tutta la situazione che hai fuori. Perchè quella metà delle persone che stanno qui dentro che dici ci sta da quando Cristo era piccolo, insieme a te. Non è gente che è arrivata adesso. Se ad un certo punto sei ben poco sciallo e teso come una corda di violino allora è evidente che è per cause esterne a questo sito. Ed sarebbe onesto scriverlo. Così non è. Ma ripeto, sono affari suoi. Io sto facendo, come dice Chiara, illazioni, ma fare illazioni non è, di per sè, nè un reato nè nulla. E non è che le sto manco facendo in camera caritatis con qualche altro stronzo. Per dire. E' quello che penso, ed è quello che dico.


non conosco i perchè della decisione di Tubarao, non conosco la sua vita privata, non conosco chi gli stava sul cazzo e chi simpatico,
mi spiace sia scazzato e mi spiace abbia lasciato il forum perchè a me piaceva tanto,
ma non posso non constatare che il tuo punto di vista, differente, non ha tutti i torti...anzi, trovo che nella maggioranza dei casi sia condivisibile, che succede proprio così. Non so se applicabile anche in questo, però lo trovo uno spunto interessante che mi ha fatto pensare.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha messo in discussione delle cose e* bastava parlarne *o non parlarne, certamente non escluderla


Per mesi ne hanno parlato
E nonostante 10.000 spiegazioni lei ha continuato sulla sua strada
Quidni uno devi sentirsi accusare di essere un mezzo pazzo che va sotto casa dei forumisti utilizzando le conoscenze, dovute alla sua posizione, e fare finta di nulla? Mah


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per mesi ne hanno parlato
> E nonostante 10.000 spiegazioni lei ha continuato sulla sua strada
> *Quidni uno devi sentirsi accusare di essere un mezzo pazzo che va sotto casa dei forumisti utilizzando le conoscenze, dovute alla sua posizione, e fare finta di nulla? Mah*


Poi però se ti dico li muerti tuoi e di Perplesso, cazzo, non dire "a". Ma manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi però se ti dico li muerti tuoi e di Perplesso, cazzo, non dire "a". Ma manco per sbaglio.


a
b
c
d
e
f
g
h
i

Vale per Perplesso e varrebbe per te se fossi admin e varrebbe per chiunque nella sua posizione, ma anche se succedesse a un qualunque forumista


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi però se ti dico li muerti tuoi e di Perplesso, cazzo, non dire "a". Ma manco per sbaglio.


Invece tu con Free sei proprio obiettivo
Ma va, va


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Ottobre 2014)

Se sta leggendo questa discussione, il buon Tuba starà sicuramente pensando di aver fatto bene ad andarsene, e come dargli torto...

Prendendo in mano l'amministrazione (e la moderazione), oltre alla gestione tecnica, era purtroppo diventato "l'uomo giusto nel posto sbagliato".


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se sta leggendo questa discussione, il buon Tuba starà sicuramente pensando di aver fatto bene ad andarsene, e come dargli torto...
> 
> Prendendo in mano l'amministrazione (e la moderazione), oltre alla gestione tecnica, era purtroppo diventato "l'uomo giusto nel posto sbagliato".


concordo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece tu con Free sei proprio obiettivo
> Ma va, va


Dai su.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se sta leggendo questa discussione, il buon Tuba starà sicuramente pensando di aver fatto bene ad andarsene, e come dargli torto...
> 
> Prendendo in mano l'amministrazione (e la moderazione), oltre alla gestione tecnica, era purtroppo diventato "l'uomo giusto nel posto sbagliato".


Il posto lo conosceva bene.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il posto lo conosceva bene.


E' diverso andarci a prendere il caffè o fare il barista, anche se il bar è lo stesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se sta leggendo questa discussione, il buon Tuba starà sicuramente pensando di aver fatto bene ad andarsene, e come dargli torto...
> 
> Prendendo in mano l'amministrazione (e la moderazione), oltre alla gestione tecnica, era purtroppo diventato "l'uomo giusto nel posto sbagliato".


Se legge si sta facendo due risate, comunque quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' diverso andarci a prendere il caffè o fare il barista, anche se il bar è lo stesso.


Ri quoto...


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

leggo, che allora, non era all'altezza o in grado di fare l'admin ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo, che allora, non era all'altezza o in grado di fare l'admin ...
> 
> ...


Anche il più bravo rischia di rompersi le palle senza possibilità di ritorno...
Non vuol dire essere più o meno all'altezza, vuole dire che la pazienza ha un limite, per tutti!


----------



## Palladiano (14 Ottobre 2014)

non ho capito nulla di quel che sta succedendo e andrò indietro a leggere. Ma  mi dispiace che stia accadendo una sorta di defezione da parte di molti utenti che ho letto in questi 3 mesi che vi seguo da non iscritto. Non so se andarsene sia la soluzione migliore perché su un forum di questo tipo l'aiuto e l'esperienza che ciascuno porta è importantissima.
peccato davvero


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se sta leggendo questa discussione, *il buon Tuba starà sicuramente pensando di aver fatto bene ad andarsene, e come dargli torto...*
> 
> Prendendo in mano l'amministrazione (e la moderazione), oltre alla gestione tecnica, era purtroppo diventato "l'uomo giusto nel posto sbagliato".


non penso ci sia qualcosa di nuovo, anzi toni piuttosto discreti di normale discussione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo, che allora, non era all'altezza o in grado di fare l'admin ...
> 
> ...


Oppure, forse, noi non siamo stati in grado di farlo restare...

Questione di punti di vista.

Tutti egualmente validi: sia chiaro.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche il più bravo rischia di rompersi le palle senza possibilità di ritorno...
> Non vuol dire essere più o meno all'altezza, vuole dire che la pazienza ha un limite, per tutti!


Quoto. Anche te e siamo a posto  p.s come ti trovi con il nuovo taglio?


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso ci sia qualcosa di nuovo, anzi toni piuttosto discreti di normale discussione.


Ma sai, in un certo qual senso, è un po' come assistere al proprio funerale...

E' uno sfizio con pochi eguali.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' diverso andarci a prendere il caffè o fare il barista, anche se il bar è lo stesso.


Allora era l'uomo sbagliato. Non il contrario.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora era l'uomo sbagliato. Non il contrario.


Gli uomini non sono mai sbagliati, i posti (o meglio, i ruoli) invece sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oppure, forse, noi non siamo stati in grado di farlo restare...
> 
> Questione di punti di vista.
> 
> Tutti egualmente validi: sia chiaro.


Io appoggio il tuo punto di vista...


----------



## Nicka (14 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Anche te e siamo a posto  p.s come ti trovi con il nuovo taglio?




Mi trovo bene, sicuramente non mi sveglio coi nodi come prima!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Arrampicarsi sugli specchi è un hobby come un altro...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi trovo bene, sicuramente non mi sveglio coi nodi come prima!!!!


Non sai come ti invidio.. Mannaggia ai capelli ricci


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo, che allora, non era all'altezza o in grado di fare l'admin ...
> 
> ...


Non essere all'altezza, ovvero non essere in grado di fare una cosa è un giudizio di capacità professionale.
Quando si dice che una persona fa una cosa che non è in grado di fare, si dà un giudizio estremamente negativo.
Le capacità richieste per fare l'admin sono tecniche: non credo che Tuba non fosse all'altezza.
Peraltro nel fare una cosa per cui non si è retribuiti, prestando il proprio tempo e le proprie capacità per opera meritoria, non si dovrebbe essere soggetti a critiche sulle capacità: ognuno fa quello che può.

Comunque, nella vita si decide di smettere di fare una cosa più spesso perchè non ci si diverte ed è una immane rottura di coglioni che inizialmente si valutava potesse essere un divertimento.
Poi magari non è il caso di Tuba. Però questa è la mia impressione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oppure, forse, noi non siamo stati in grado di farlo restare...
> 
> Questione di punti di vista.
> 
> Tutti egualmente validi: sia chiaro.


grande Rabby.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oppure, f*orse, noi non siamo stati in grado di farlo restare...*
> 
> Questione di punti di vista.
> 
> Tutti egualmente validi: sia chiaro.


questo allora vale per tutti quelli che non ci sono più


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo allora vale per tutti quelli che non ci sono più


Che se ne sono andati volontariamente è molto probabile


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo allora vale per tutti quelli che non ci sono più


no. Mica tutti sono andati via dicendo che stare qui era diventato un purgatorio. A volte è la vita che porta altrove, a volte nascono nuovi interessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gli uomini non sono mai sbagliati, i posti (o meglio, i ruoli) invece sì.


Ma Gesù d'amore acceso. Rabarbaro: nessuno gli ha puntato una pistola. Se pensavi di fare una cosa e non sei in grado vuoil dire, molto semplicemente, che non sei in grado. Tu. Il fatto che TU non sia in grado presuppone una tua incompetenza, non che il posto sia sbagliato. Il posto è quello che è. Che sta cosa che gli uomini non sono mai sbagliati è una tale stronzata che non si può leggere. Ma che cazzo vi fumate lì in Emilia. Boh.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. *Mica tutti sono andati via dicendo che stare qui era diventato un purgatorio*. A volte è la vita che porta altrove, a volte nascono nuovi interessi.


ovviamente mi riferivo a quelli che sono andati via per questo


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

comunque se mi rompo le palle e sparisco è molto più probabile che non si facciano polemiche rispetto alla decisione di cancellarmi


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non essere all'altezza, ovvero non essere in grado di fare una cosa è un giudizio di capacità professionale.
> Quando si dice che una persona fa una cosa che non è in grado di fare, si dà un giudizio estremamente negativo.
> Le capacità richieste per fare l'admin sono tecniche: non credo che Tuba non fosse all'altezza.
> Peraltro nel fare una cosa per cui non si è retribuiti, prestando il proprio tempo e le proprie capacità per opera meritoria, non si dovrebbe essere soggetti a critiche sulle capacità: ognuno fa quello che può.
> ...



Ciao

ho usato due termini "altezza / capacità", proprio per indicare, che non sono proprio i termini esatti. 

Non mi riferivo alla perte tecnica, ma nella sopportazione di "alcune teste di cazzo" ... 
Il non essere portati per un ruolo / compito, non ha nulla di negativo. È una constatazione di un aspetto. 
Non dell'insieme. Non viene mica ridotto su questo aspetto! 

Quello che mi ha dispiaciuto, l'ho detto, è il come ha chiuso questo capitolo ... 
Saluti non proprio sentiti ... perché fatti sotto richiesta di Perplesso ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

ho avuto questo privilegio :singleeye:





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma sai, in un certo qual senso, è un po' come assistere al proprio funerale...
> 
> E' uno sfizio con pochi eguali.


----------



## Gian (14 Ottobre 2014)

.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho usato due termini "altezza / capacità", proprio per indicare, che non sono proprio i termini esatti.
> 
> ...


Sienne, quando Tuba si è offerto, si è offerto per dare una mano a Perplesso per la parte tecnica, non per sopportare rotture di coglioni da parte di quella stessa utenza che aveva inizialmente ringraziato per la sua disponibilità.
Sarebbe come se io aiutassi una volta una vicina a portare in casa la spesa e quella dal giorno dopo mi chiedesse, dato che mi sono offerta per una volta, di farla tutti i giorni al posto suo, invece di ricambiare il favore.
Vorrei inoltre far notare che fare l'admin non è 'sopportare teste di cazzo'. Tanto è vero che, negli altri fora, le teste di cazzo sono buttati fuori, e perlopiù dai moderatori.
Sopportare le teste di cazzo è un'opera meritoria per guadagnarsi il paradiso, oppure lo fai perchè ti pagano.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne, quando Tuba si è offerto, si è offerto per dare una mano a Perplesso per la parte tecnica, non per sopportare rotture di coglioni da parte di quella stessa utenza che aveva inizialmente ringraziato per la sua disponibilità.
> Sarebbe come se io aiutassi una volta una vicina a portare in casa la spesa e quella dal giorno dopo mi chiedesse, dato che mi sono offerta per una volta, di farla tutti i giorni al posto suo, invece di ricambiare il favore.
> Vorrei inoltre far notare che fare l'admin non è 'sopportare teste di cazzo'. Tanto è vero che, negli altri fora, le teste di cazzo sono buttati fuori, e perlopiù dai moderatori.
> Sopportare le teste di cazzo è un'opera meritoria per guadagnarsi il paradiso, oppure lo fai perchè ti pagano.



Ciao

Non sto discutendo il lato umano ... che uno può aver trovato difficoltà emotive ecc. 
tramite situazioni non prese in considerazione e ritrovarsi anche impreparati. 
Ma bisogna anche dire, che non è stato solo attaccato da alcuni, ma anche sostenuto tanto. 

Che questo forum ha momenti di picchi, non è un gatto nascosto nel sacco ... 
Che non sopporta metà degli iscritti ... non so, capitato così di botto? ... 

Capisco. Come già detto nel primo post. Ma ci sono rimasta male per il come ha chiuso il capitolo.
Rimane il fatto, con tutto quello che si vuole, che era l'aiutante admin, non un qualsiasi utente. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non sto discutendo il lato umano ... che uno può aver trovato difficoltà emotive ecc.
> tramite situazioni non prese in considerazione e ritrovarsi anche impreparati.
> ...


Ma proprio per quello.
Rimane il fatto che non glielo facesse far nessuno, di sopportare rotture di balle in continuazione.
Aveva già detto almeno una volta in chiaro, di essere al limite della sopportazione.
Prima dell'estate aveva scritto che sarebbe andato via.
Io lo capisco benissimo.
Restare in un posto, che dovresti frequentare per il piacere di farlo, dove sono più le scocciature e le incazzature che il resto, non ha senso.


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> S
> Vorrei inoltre far notare che fare l'admin non è 'sopportare teste di cazzo'. Tanto è vero che, negli altri fora, le teste di cazzo sono buttati fuori, e perlopiù dai moderatori.


In genere i mod segnalano le suddette teste di cazzo agli admin, che sono quelli che hanno i poteri 'bannatori'.
Dove io modero/admino, almeno, funziona cosi'.
E devo dire che li facciamo durare il meno possibile. Se uno e' evidentemente un troll o un problema per la normale conversazione del forum, non fa neanche in tempo a dire 'ma'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata santa subito.
La perspicacia che manca a jb è stata trasfusa in te.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sbriciolata santa subito.
> La perspicacia che manca a jb è stata trasfusa in te.


Si è offerto LUI di fare l'assistente di Mago Zurlì. Oh. Su un forum che conosceva benissimo, frequentato da persone la cui caratura, me compreso, conosceva ancora meglio. Le rotture di coglioni sono ultra leggittime ed anche pane quotidiano se uno vuol fare l'amministratore (o anche l'assistente di Mago Zurlì). Ma se non stai sciallo di tuo, oppure la sciallanza è tutta una cazzata (come effettivamente è), c'è poco da fare. Qua il discorso è più ampio, nel senso che non è neanche che ha detto "ok, non voglio fare più l'assisnte di Mago Zurlì", se n'è andato perchè, testuali parole, "non sopporto metà del forum". Ora, siccome questa metà del forum bene o male è sempre quella, il problema non è il forum, è lui. Mi pare evidente. Se non sai cosa scrivere, non scrivere. Se devi sbottare come una pentola a pressione, ti consiglio di non farlo. Che DIO BUONO, mi avete veramente stracciato i coglioni che prendete delle posizioni semplicemente per affezione e poi quando ve lo fanno notare "no, non è vero, no affatto." Cioè, ma che cazzo di forum è quello dove una merda di capra rincoglionita se n'esce con "non esistono uomini sbagliati", una roba da cioccolataio scemo che manco all'oratorio, vaffanculo lui e Daniele e tutta cazzo di Ferrara. Ma che cazzo di gente gira, dico io. 
Questo stronzo di Tubarao fino all'altro giorno se ne usciva con geniale topic/contest dove bisognova scrivere un racconto con dentro la frase "quella merda dell'Admin". E poi cazzo mi venite pure a dire che NON STA MALE LUI? Eh? Dai oh.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> In genere i mod segnalano le suddette teste di cazzo agli admin, che sono quelli che hanno i poteri 'bannatori'.
> Dove io modero/admino, almeno, funziona cosi'.
> E devo dire che li facciamo durare il meno possibile. Se uno e' evidentemente un troll o un problema per la normale conversazione del forum, non fa neanche in tempo a dire 'ma'


Vero, qui non è così


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> In genere i mod segnalano le suddette teste di cazzo agli admin, che sono quelli che hanno i poteri 'bannatori'.
> Dove io modero/admino, almeno, funziona cosi'.
> E devo dire che li facciamo durare il meno possibile. Se uno e' evidentemente un troll o un problema per la normale conversazione del forum, non fa neanche in tempo a dire 'ma'


Ma qui non funziona così. Adesso, la cosa potrà anche sembrarti fantascienza, ma qui vige(va) un sistema di automoderazione basato su valutazioni che l'utente x può dare ai post altrui, che possono essere positive (di apprezzamento) o negative (di disgusto/schifo/quellocheè). Era la particolarità del forum e tutti gli utenti, tutti attenzione, hanno voluto che, al cambio dalla precedente gestione, rimanesse questo sistema come unico ed invariato. Dove moderi tu, magari il forum di un giorno in procura, sarà diverso. Ma qui è come ti scrivo.


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si è offerto LUI di fare l'assistente di Mago Zurlì. Oh. Su un forum che conosceva benissimo, frequentato da persone la cui caratura, me compreso, conosceva ancora meglio. Le rotture di coglioni sono ultra leggittime ed anche pane quotidiano se uno vuol fare l'amministratore (o anche l'assistente di Mago Zurlì). Ma se non stai sciallo di tuo, oppure la sciallanza è tutta una cazzata (come effettivamente è), c'è poco da fare. Qua il discorso è più ampio, nel senso che non è neanche che ha detto "ok, non voglio fare più l'assisnte di Mago Zurlì", se n'è andato perchè, testuali parole, "non sopporto metà del forum". Ora, siccome questa metà del forum bene o male è sempre quella, il problema non è il forum, è lui. Mi pare evidente. Se non sai cosa scrivere, non scrivere. Se devi sbottare come una pentola a pressione, ti consiglio di non farlo. Che DIO BUONO, mi avete veramente stracciato i coglioni che prendete delle posizioni semplicemente per affezione e poi quando ve lo fanno notare "no, non è vero, no affatto." Cioè, ma che cazzo di forum è quello dove una merda di capra rincoglionita se n'esce con "non esistono uomini sbagliati", una roba da cioccolataio scemo che manco all'oratorio, vaffanculo lui e Daniele e tutta cazzo di Ferrara. Ma che cazzo di gente gira, dico io.
> Questo stronzo di Tubarao fino all'altro giorno se ne usciva con geniale topic/contest dove bisognova scrivere un racconto con dentro la frase "quella merda dell'Admin". E poi cazzo mi venite pure a dire che NON STA MALE LUI? Eh? Dai oh.


non so se è il modo in cui scrivi, il tuo avatar di merda, o il contenuto che mi fa propendere a darti ragione....


----------



## Spider (14 Ottobre 2014)

a me personalmente, il fatto che Tuba sia andato via dispiace molto.
so che potrei sembrare ipocrita, perchè probabilmente, sono uno dei suoi possibili "nemici",
 anzi, mai risparmiato niente.
eppure in un momento di forte crisi, di scazzo totale, di rottura,
 il Tuba è stato capace di insegnarmi una gran cosa...
e se un uomo è pronto a riconosce questo, con tutta la necessaria umiltà che ne consegue, non può che essere un grande uomo.
Questo veramente penso di lui: una gran bella persona, in cui l'umiltà, la consapevolezza, la gratitudine sono presenti sempre.
Basta un gesto alle volte, neanche necessario, perchè non richiesto e allora ancora più spontaneo.
Credo che questa filosofia, il Tuba non l'abbia applicata solo con me, ma anche a quelli che lo circondano, che veramente vive.
SE mai tornasse, mi permetto di suggerirgli , di tornare anonimo, per quanto riesce, in modo da lasciare fuori, forse le sue personalissime vicende private, che molto hanno influito, me per primo, sulla critica feroce che in parte ha subito.
libero, forse, sarà più libero, 
anche d'esprimersi, senza esser frainteso.
Se mai fosse andato via...per proteggere qualcuno, altro non fa che ancor più nobilitare il suo gesto
e quello che in fondo penso di lui.


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2014)

Tuba iange:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a me personalmente, il fatto che Tuba sia andato via dispiace molto.
> s*o che potrei sembrare ipocrita, *perchè probabilmente, sono uno dei suoi possibili "nemici",
> anzi, mai risparmiato niente.
> eppure in un momento di forte crisi, di scazzo totale, di rottura,
> ...


affatto. per fortuna c'è chi fa uso del libero pensiero e non è che se si discute con una persona non si possa stimarla o apprezzarla .


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a me personalmente, il fatto che Tuba sia andato via dispiace molto.
> so che potrei sembrare ipocrita, perchè probabilmente, sono uno dei suoi possibili "nemici",
> anzi, mai risparmiato niente.
> eppure in un momento di forte crisi, di scazzo totale, di rottura,
> ...


Non mi sembri affatto ipocrita e quello che hai scritto ti fa onore.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Gesù d'amore acceso. Rabarbaro: nessuno gli ha puntato una pistola. Se pensavi di fare una cosa e non sei in grado vuoil dire, molto semplicemente, che non sei in grado. Tu. Il fatto che TU non sia in grado presuppone una tua incompetenza, non che il posto sia sbagliato. Il posto è quello che è. Che sta cosa che gli uomini non sono mai sbagliati è una tale stronzata che non si può leggere. Ma che cazzo vi fumate lì in Emilia. Boh.


A me pare che il forum ( a parte qualche ora una mattina tempo addietro) abbia sempre funzionato, quindi lo sporco lavoro mi risulta fosse fatto, diverso è il discorso se qualcuno che lo faceva si stufa di farlo.
Se il tuo fornaio stamattina chiude bottega, non è che retroattivamente tu muori di fame perchè hai mangiato il suo pane negli ultimi sei mesi, no?
Le cariche e i ruoli mica sono a vita, cioè, ormai neanche più il Papa...

Poi, se ti compri un paio di mutande che ti vanno stratte, ti metti forse a dire che il tuo culo è sbagliato per quelle mutande?
Se colori la tua casa di verde pistacchio e poi guardandola ti vien da vomitare, pensi forse che sia la casa ad essere sbagliata per quel colore?

E' una questione di importanza, di protagonisti ed accessori.
A me piace pensare che le persone siano le protagoniste ed il resto sia accessorio, forum e sua gestione compresi.

Se poi sostieni che la gente dice che il Sole sorge a Est, anche se non è vero, perchè è la Terra che gira attorno al Sole e non il contrario, e che dicendo così tutti capiscono meglio, nessuno si offende e Copernico non si rigira nella tomba, siamo d'accordo, ma resta non vero.
A proposito, sai che anche Copernico si è laureato a Ferrara?


----------



## ologramma (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a me personalmente, il fatto che Tuba sia andato via dispiace molto.
> so che potrei sembrare ipocrita, perchè probabilmente, sono uno dei suoi possibili "nemici",
> anzi, mai risparmiato niente.
> eppure in un momento di forte crisi, di scazzo totale, di rottura,
> ...


Approvo quello che hai scritto, ultimamente  sono successe cose spiacevoli ed è un peccato che si è arrivato a quest, mi dispiace


----------



## Principessa (14 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Oppure, forse, noi non siamo stati in grado di farlo restare...
> *
> Questione di punti di vista.
> 
> Tutti egualmente validi: sia chiaro.


Io la penso così.

E' vero che tutti abbiamo voluto che il forum rimanesse com'era quando è stato rilevato dal vecchio admin, però è chiarissimo che quel sistema non ha funzionato.

Forse per le troppe teste di cazzo che hanno una doppia identità, forse perchè c'è poca obiettività nell'elargire rossi e verdi... non lo so e nemmeno è così importante.

Conta il risultato, che il forum si sta svuotando delle presenze migliori.

Se adesso qualcuno vorrebbe che le cose cambiassero non ci trovo proprio nulla di male.
:up:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

posso dire una cosa?
se tutti intervenissimo come spider senza buttare benzina sul fuoco non ci troveremmo poi a lamentarci di questo forumaccio pieno di polemiche.


----------



## Principessa (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa?
> se tutti intervenissimo come spider senza buttare benzina sul fuoco non ci troveremmo poi a lamentarci di questo forumaccio pieno di polemiche.


Io non mi lamento delle polemiche, io mi lamento dei troll!


----------



## Zod (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa?
> se tutti intervenissimo come spider senza buttare benzina sul fuoco non ci troveremmo poi a lamentarci di questo forumaccio pieno di polemiche.


e allora diciamo a Tuba ma cazzo torna, ma che te ne frega, fai quello che puoi e per il resto fankulo. Fai ciò che puoi nel tempo che puoi. Impara ad ignorare, il boss è il boss, tutti lo odiano ma tutti lo ammirano, e tutte se lo tromberebbero


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

ehm proprio tutte no


Zod ha detto:


> e allora diciamo a Tuba ma cazzo torna, ma che te ne frega, fai quello che puoi e per il resto fankulo. Fai ciò che puoi nel tempo che puoi. Impara ad ignorare, il boss è il boss, tutti lo odiano ma tutti lo ammirano, e tutte se lo tromberebbero


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> e allora diciamo a Tuba ma cazzo torna, ma che te ne frega, fai quello che puoi e per il resto fankulo. Fai ciò che puoi nel tempo che puoi. Impara ad ignorare, il boss è il boss, tutti lo odiano ma tutti lo ammirano, e *tutte se lo tromberebbero *


...questo è molto probabile....ciao Tuba!:ciao:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

che avatar luminoso!





Erato' ha detto:


> ...questo è molto probabile....ciao Tuba!:ciao:


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che avatar luminoso!


hai visto che bei colori?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

Nel mondo non si ha molto di più, oltre la scelta tra la solitudine e il disgusto.

*Arthur Schopenhauer,  *         Parerga e paralipomena, 1851


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> hai visto che bei colori?


bello


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma proprio per quello.
> Rimane il fatto che non glielo facesse far nessuno, di sopportare rotture di balle in continuazione.
> Aveva già detto almeno una volta in chiaro, di essere al limite della sopportazione.
> Prima dell'estate aveva scritto che sarebbe andato via.
> ...



Ciao

guarda, che non si tratta di toglierli una punta alla corona ... 
Ma questo è il forum. Come utente era un conto, come aiuto admin un altro ... 
Il fatto che dopo pochi mesi ha lasciato la barca ... parla per sé ... 
E va benissimo così. Ma avrei preferito un saluto sentito e non "suggerito" ... 
Proprio in nome dell'utente che è stato ... 

Edito: nulla ... 

sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nel mondo non si ha molto di più, oltre la scelta tra la solitudine e il disgusto.
> 
> *Arthur Schopenhauer,  *         Parerga e paralipomena, 1851


Questo non è vero ....


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nel mondo non si ha molto di più, oltre la scelta tra la solitudine e il disgusto.
> 
> *Arthur Schopenhauer,  *         Parerga e paralipomena, 1851



Ciao  

che pensiero covi, dietro quest'affermazione?


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Questo non è vero ....





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che pensiero covi, dietro quest'affermazione?
> 
> ...


Eratò, non lo devi dire a me ma al tedesco pessimista che l'ha pensata  

Sienne, non covavo alcun pensiero mi pareva una frase che poteva spiegare lo stato d'animo di chi sceglie di non restare in un luogo da cui si allontana con sdegno. Davvero non è detto che sia lo stato d'animo di Tubarao: era solo una frase che esprime un possibile disagio, in generale.


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eratò, non lo devi dire a me ma al tedesco pessimista che l'ha pensata
> 
> Sienne, non covavo alcun pensiero mi pareva una frase che poteva spiegare lo stato d'animo di chi sceglie di non restare in un luogo da cui si allontana con sdegno. Davvero non è detto che sia lo stato d'animo di Tubarao: era solo una frase che esprime un possibile disagio, in generale.


è perché in Germania fa freddo


----------



## Zod (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bello


Boris Vallejo, cerca su Internet, ha fatto cose meravigliose.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

visto.non è propriamente il mio genere ma in quanto ad avatar riesce ad avere una luce strepitosa.





Zod ha detto:


> Boris Vallejo, cerca su Internet, ha fatto cose meravigliose.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eratò, non lo devi dire a me ma al tedesco pessimista che l'ha pensata
> 
> Sienne, non covavo alcun pensiero mi pareva una frase che poteva spiegare lo stato d'animo di chi sceglie di non restare in un luogo da cui si allontana con sdegno. Davvero non è detto che sia lo stato d'animo di Tubarao: era solo una frase che esprime un possibile disagio, in generale.



Ciao

oggi è ... un prima e un dopo ... 
In qualche modo, voler rimanere nel ricordo ... 
Come voler porre un punto fermo nel tempo ... 

Di che tempo? ... Di che periodo? ... Del suo. 
Non di quello del forum ... cioè, di chi rimane 
e cerca il dialogo al disagio ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> è perché in Germania fa freddo


deve fare proprio tanto freddo, allora, amica mia: beccati questa 

*La vita umana è come un pendolo che oscilla incessantemente fra noia e 	dolore, con intervalli fugaci, e per di più illusori, di piacere e gioia. 	
	Arthur Schopenhauer *


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> deve fare proprio tanto freddo, allora, amica mia: beccati questa
> 
> *La vita umana è come un pendolo che oscilla incessantemente fra noia e 	dolore, con intervalli fugaci, e per di più illusori, di piacere e gioia.
> Arthur Schopenhauer *


.....marooooooona.......! ma nun lo legge' chiu' no?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> oggi è ... un prima e un dopo ...
> In qualche modo, voler rimanere nel ricordo ...
> ...


Però Schopy sapeva ogni tanto essere anche positivo ....

"Ogni separazione ci fa pregustare la morte; ogni riunione ci fa pregustare 	la risurrezione". 

Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> .....marooooooona.......! ma nun lo legge' chiu' no?


A' Sò, però lo vedi che c'erano pure tedeschi col cuore caldo?
Leggi qua ....:up:


*Senza musica la vita sarebbe un errore. 
	Friedrich Nietzsche *


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A' Sò, però lo vedi che c'erano pure tedeschi col cuore caldo?
> Leggi qua ....:up:
> 
> 
> ...


e infatti...
[video=youtube_share;5EtxSYUCWl8]http://youtu.be/5EtxSYUCWl8[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eratò, non lo devi dire a me ma al tedesco pessimista che l'ha pensata
> 
> Sienne, non covavo alcun pensiero mi pareva una frase che poteva spiegare lo stato d'animo di chi sceglie di non restare in un luogo da cui si allontana con sdegno. Davvero non è detto che sia lo stato d'animo di Tubarao: era solo una frase che esprime un possibile disagio, in generale.


Comunque quell'avatar non ti si addice affatto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> SE mai tornasse, mi permetto di suggerirgli , di tornare anonimo, per quanto riesce, in modo da lasciare fuori, forse le sue personalissime vicende private, che molto hanno influito, me per primo, sulla critica feroce che in parte ha subito.


Quindi Sbriciolata, Minerva & C. plaudono al fatto che per non essere "criticati ferocemente" bisogna evitare di riportare/raccontare/accennare "personalissime vicende private" che agli occhi di "qualcuno" risultino poco ortodosse?

Mavacagher Spider.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque quell'avatar non ti si addice affatto.


Prendo atto. Grazie.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao H7

ti stanno piacendo i tedeschi, vedo ... 

Der Schrei, von Munch ... eine Welt aus Wahnsinn ... 
Bellissimo. In cosa ti riconosci ... 

Edit: non devi rispondere ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi Sbriciolata, Minerva & C. plaudono al fatto che per non essere "criticati ferocemente" bisogna evitare di riportare/raccontare/accennare "personalissime vicende private" che agli occhi di "qualcuno" risultino poco ortodosse?
> 
> Mavacagher Spider.


prego?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao H7
> 
> ti stanno piacendo i tedeschi, vedo ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, adoro la cultura tedesca. Me l'ha trasmessa mio padre, che amava la musica classica e la letteratura tedesca e li ammirava molto come popolo. Un pò troppo forse .....  Nel senso che come tutti i popoli anche loro hanno le loro, non piccole, pecche .


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne, adoro la cultura tedesca. Me l'ha trasmessa mio padre, che amava la musica classica e la letteratura tedesca e li ammirava molto come popolo. Un pò troppo forse .....  Nel senso che come tutti i popoli anche loro hanno le loro, non piccole, pecche .



Ciao

mi associo a questo pensiero. 
Si, le loro pecche sono quelle che sono, anche grandi. 
Per alcune, non finiranno mai di pagare il prezzo ... 

Ma sanno imboccarsi le maniche. Punto che ammiro tanto. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prego?


La Dietrich? La Garbo? Chi è, se posso chiedere?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi associo a questo pensiero.
> Si, le loro pecche sono quelle che sono, anche grandi.
> ...


[h=1]Der Zauberberg[/h]


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Der Zauberberg*



Ciao

Thomas Mann ... 

Ein Bildungsroman ... 

Si ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a me personalmente, il fatto che Tuba sia andato via dispiace molto.
> so che potrei sembrare ipocrita, perchè probabilmente, sono uno dei suoi possibili "nemici",
> anzi, mai risparmiato niente.
> eppure in un momento di forte crisi, di scazzo totale, di rottura,
> ...



dissento totalmente su questo.
tubarao (utente)= ******** (persona)

è sempre stato il suo valore aggiunto


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi Sbriciolata, Minerva & C. plaudono al fatto che per non essere "criticati ferocemente" bisogna evitare di riportare/raccontare/accennare "personalissime vicende private" che agli occhi di "qualcuno" risultino poco ortodosse?
> 
> Mavacagher Spider.


Non vorrei darti una ferale notizia ma il giochino delle tre carte non fa per te :carneval: gna fai però consolati non sei il solo che ci prova con pessimi risultati :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Thomas Mann ...
> 
> ...


Le mie pietre miliari "craute" preferite:

I dolori del giovane Werther
Sulle scogliere di marmo di Ernst Junger (stupendo !)
e benché austriaco mi permetto di aggiungere
L'uomo senza qualità di Robert Musil .
Ma a ben pensarci lo sai che forse gli austraci mi piacciono anche di più dei tedeschi? Joseph Roth, Arthur Schnitzler ... wow che roba, Sienne. 

chiedo scusa per l'OT ora taccio. !


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prego?


Dopo ampio e scivoloso preambolo gli ha scritto "Oh se torni sii anonimo e se non vuoi zecche rognose fra le palle vedi di non parlare di te stesso. Fai il vago."


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhh. Chià, per favore. Stai calma.


l'agitato sei tu.

ti agitano davanti un drappo rosso e vedi SOLO quello

(come metafora è abbastanza grossolana, puoi arrivarci)


----------



## zadig (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento totalmente su questo.
> tubarao (utente)= ******** (persona)
> 
> è sempre stato il suo valore aggiunto


e non solo: solo i buffoni si nascondono, ed il Tuba non lo è (per quel poco che l'ho letto).
Fra l'altro, se l'utente x che è andato via dal forum torna con un altro nick e viene riconosciuto, fa una figura di merda che la metà basta


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei darti una ferale notizia ma il giochino delle tre carte non fa per te :carneval: gna fai però consolati non sei il solo che ci prova con pessimi risultati :rotfl:


Io leggo quello che ha scritto.

Sulle tre carte me n'ero già fatto una ragione tempo fa all'autogrill di Sala Consilina, ma ti ringrazio per l'interessamento.

Sentenza per sentenza, potrei obiettare che a te non viene bene il gratuito patrocinio.


----------



## Principessa (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento totalmente su questo.
> tubarao (utente)= ******** (persona)
> 
> *è sempre stato il suo valore aggiunto*


Io vorrei capire quale altro scopo dovrebbe avere un forum in cui si parla delle mille sfaccettature del tradimento se non quello di parlare della propria vita privata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento totalmente su questo.
> tubarao (utente)= ******** (persona)
> 
> è sempre stato il suo valore aggiunto


Quoto Chiara, un'altra che evidentemente gioca alle tre carte.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'agitato sei tu.
> 
> ti agitano davanti un drappo rosso e vedi SOLO quello
> 
> (come metafora è abbastanza grossolana, puoi arrivarci)


Sì.


----------



## Gian (14 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma scusa..e tu allora perché sei ancora qui?
> 
> Buscopann


sono rimasto per leggere questa tua brillantissima osservazione.
a parte gli scherzi, ho cancellato l'indirizzo mail direttamente,
che mi sembra l'unico modo a mia disposizione e conosciuto
per sparire.

Spero che la risposta sia stata esaustiva, :rotfl:comunque ribadisco
il concetto, il forum più merdoso che abbia visto da quando giro su internet.
Siete pure dipendenti, quando vi manca qualcuno fate gne gne....

tu rimani qui, e divertiti. Ogni tanto *lavora*, però. 
state raschiando il fondo del barile.....richiamate in servizio Sterminator !
Eleggetelo amministratore, è in linea con la vostra assenza di rispetto
e la insulsa pettegolaggine che trasuda in ogni singola pagina.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La Dietrich? La Garbo? Chi è, se posso chiedere?


garbo


----------



## zadig (14 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> sono rimasto per leggere questa tua brillantissima osservazione.
> a parte gli scherzi, ho cancellato l'indirizzo mail direttamente,
> che mi sembra l'unico modo a mia disposizione e conosciuto
> per sparire.
> ...


porcaputtana, questo forum di merda ha fatto i vermi.
Eccone uno!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto Chiara, un'altra che evidentemente gioca alle tre carte.



No


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba mi dispiace...però se un forum, qualunque esso sia, diventa in qualche modo "invasivo" del proprio umore, nel senso che comincia a farti incazzare per l'atteggiamento di alcuni utenti, è giusto staccare, perché nella vita ci sono già tanti altri cazzi da cui non si può staccare.
> 
> Brunetta, non prenderla male per il vaffa generale, è un po' come il dissacrante "mortacci vostra" o "annate a morì ammazzati" che si usa a Roma. Sembra che si spari nel mucchio ma non è così, e Tuba per quanto ho potuto vedere, è uno verace.


Oh se io mando a fanculo, mando chi se lo merita e non gratis.
Mi sembra più scherzoso, perché un'iperbole, "va' a morì ammazzato".
Comunque è chiara una cosa sola: non ci ho capito niente.
Ma se ci sono 3 pagine di discussioni non lette e ne seguo 5, non posso pretendere.
Però non vedo perché non chiarire.
Ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accanita?
> Non ha rotto i maroni ha insinuato cose pesanti fino ad arrivare a scrivere che i suoi dati potevano essere utilizzati per ritrovarsi l'admin sotto casa.
> Ha insinuato che i ban fossero decisi da un'altra utente che influenzasse gli admin
> Queste sono cose, secondo me, gravi. Non mi sembra che tu abbia mai fatto nulla di tutto questo nemmeno con il vecchio admin che obiettivamente non ti stava simpatico come non lo stava a me
> Dopodichè mi auguravo sinceramente che qualche giorno lontana dal forum le facessero riprendere lucidità e capire che era andata oltre. Probabilmente è ancora convinta di avere ragione e quindi in maniera coerente resta lontana


Guarda che gli Admin sono esseri umani e non degli dei e potrebbero pure essere influenzati dal parere di persone amiche, non sarebbe scandaloso.
Del resto potrebbero anche decidere di associare altre persone all'amministrazione. Qualcuno potrebbe aver da ridire? O se chiedessero un parere a persone che stimano sarebbe strano?
Pensare che l'aver trattato male un'utente stimata possa aver influenzato un abbassamento della soglia di tolleranza è un pensiero non simpatico ma lo ha espresso in modo diretto e non insinuato.
La domanda se tecnicamente si possa risalire a un utente attraverso dati informatici è lecita, anche solo per curiosità.
Nel contesto era da scassamarroni ma c'è di peggio.
Comunque così come sono andate le cose, probabilmente le ha fatto passare il gusto di scherzare con serenità.
La capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per mesi ne hanno parlato
> E nonostante 10.000 spiegazioni lei ha continuato sulla sua strada
> Quidni uno devi sentirsi accusare di essere un mezzo pazzo che va sotto casa dei forumisti utilizzando le conoscenze, dovute alla sua posizione, e fare finta di nulla? Mah


Questo non l'ho letto.


----------



## Principessa (14 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che gli Admin sono esseri umani e non degli dei e potrebbero pure essere influenzati dal parere di persone amiche, non sarebbe scandaloso.
> Del resto potrebbero anche decidere di associare altre persone all'amministrazione. Qualcuno potrebbe aver da ridire? O se chiedessero un parere a persone che stimano sarebbe strano?
> Pensare che l'aver trattato male un'utente stimata possa aver influenzato un abbassamento della soglia di tolleranza è un pensiero non simpatico ma lo ha espresso in modo diretto e non insinuato.
> La domanda se tecnicamente si possa risalire a un utente attraverso dati informatici è lecita, anche solo per curiosità.
> ...


Sono d'accordo!

Il punto è questo: vogliamo tolleranza o non la vogliamo più?

Io questo ancora non l'ho capito. Perchè leggo lamentele e io stessa mi lamento, ma non comprendo se c'è veramente la volontà di cambiare le cose.

Nel 3d sul regolamento ed eventuali modifiche abbiamo scritto veramente in pochi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento totalmente su questo.
> tubarao (utente)= ******** (persona)
> 
> è sempre stato il suo valore aggiunto


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

In generale lamentarsi che gli utenti di un forum discutano è come lamentarsi che in ospedale ci siano gli ammalati, che gli studenti siano ignoranti, che i contadini siano sporchi di terra o i panettieri di farina.
Altra cosa sono i troll ma quelli basta non nutrirli.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In generale lamentarsi che gli utenti di un forum discutano è come lamentarsi che in ospedale ci siano gli ammalati, che gli studenti siano ignoranti, che i contadini siano sporchi di terra o i panettieri di farina.
> Altra cosa sono i troll ma quelli basta non nutrirli.



Ciao

sai cosa noto? Come dei muri tra alcuni utenti. Muri, che frenano le discussioni ... 

Forse, piano piano riesco a dare un nome ... a questo sentire ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sai cosa noto? Come dei muri tra alcuni utenti. Muri, che frenano le discussioni ...
> 
> ...


Ognuno ha la sua storia, la sua narrazione, le sue difese.
A volte si scrive per sé e se i commenti intaccano la narrazione ad alcuni può creare problemi. Non tutti vogliono andare oltre.


----------



## Gian (14 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In generale lamentarsi che *gli utenti di un forum *_discutano_ è come lamentarsi che in ospedale ci siano gli ammalati, che gli studenti siano ignoranti, che i contadini siano sporchi di terra o i panettieri di farina.
> Altra cosa sono i troll ma quelli basta non nutrirli.


ah capito...stavi parlando di un altro forum. ora ci sono.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua storia, la sua narrazione, le sue difese.
> A volte si scrive per sé e se i commenti intaccano la narrazione ad alcuni può creare problemi. Non tutti vogliono andare oltre.



Ciao

non era quello che intendevo. Questo mi sembra chiaro. Un meccanismo che esiste da sempre. 
Non importa. Solo una sensazione ... che non ha ancora definizione ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (14 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sai cosa noto? Come dei muri tra alcuni utenti. Muri, che frenano le discussioni ...
> 
> ...



Per me succede nei forum come nella vita.  Modi diversi di vedere la vita. Sensibilita' diverse. A volte pure un pizzico di permalosita'. Uniti alla difficolta' del virtuale e di  non conoscersi quasi mai personalmente. Paura di essere malintesi. Fraintesi.  O di fidarsi di qualcuno che e'  in malafede.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me succede nei forum come nella vita.  Modi diversi di vedere la vita. Sensibilita' diverse. A volte pure un pizzico di permalosita'. Uniti alla difficolta' del virtuale e di  non conoscersi quasi mai personalmente. Paura di essere malintesi. Fraintesi.  O di fidarsi di qualcuno che e'  in malafede.



Ciao

si, queste parole descrivono meglio cosa intendo. 
Grazie. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io leggo quello che ha scritto.
> 
> Sulle tre carte me n'ero già fatto una ragione tempo fa all'autogrill di Sala Consilina, ma ti ringrazio per l'interessamento.
> 
> Sentenza per sentenza, potrei obiettare che a te non viene bene il gratuito patrocinio.


no tu leggi e interpreti quello che ti pare, Min e Sbri o altri hanno   giudicato il post di spider per motivi diversi, a me viengon bene molte cose " nun te preoccupa'" per me


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto Chiara, un'altra che evidentemente gioca alle tre carte.


C'è una nella differenza Ciccio lei ha evidenziato il neretto e solo quello ha contestato, tu hai tagliato il post evitando tutta la prima parte che è quella più significativa ( la seconda è una considerazione personalissima introdotta, guarda te, da un " se mai tornasse MI PERMETTO , considerazione contestata da Chiara che ha ribadito a spider e non ha sbri, Min e altri ... O no ? )


----------



## Spider (14 Ottobre 2014)

necessario rispondere.
taglio corto.
gli accenni alle personalissime cose di cui parlavo a proposito del Tuba, non riguardano certo, la sua capacità umana...o ancora di più, il suggerimento nudo e crudo di esser falso, tra i falsi...come qualcuno, stupidamente ha inteso.
gli stupidi ci sono sempre, ci sono sempre stati.
facciamocene una ragione.
(tranquillo president, sto citando proprio te).
cosi stupidi, da non capire...eppure c'era poco da capire.
 capire che non è che qui dentro parli della tua umanità concreta, se leghi i tuoi fili a fatti concreti.
Oggi sei un amico...ma sai allora che la tua confidenza dura il tempo di questa amicizia.
Qualcuno lo ha provato sulla propria pelle, e cito persone che gli stanno molto vicino.
ed è questo l'errore di Tuba, se di errore si può parlare.
Non è il suo pensiero o la sua idea, o mistificare il suo essere, 
 come un buffone...come molti fanno qui,
(sempre te citavo) da scimmiottare,
 gli consigliavo di nasconde o proteggere, la sua intimità.
e per sua intimità, intendo la sua donna o amante che sia, i suoi cari, la sua vita,
il suo lavoro.
 la sua personale storia.
Gli consigliavo di proteggere i fatti concreti e veri.
quelli che fanno la differenza, quelli che si, ti permettono di ricamarci sopra.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessario rispondere.
> taglio corto.
> gli accenni alle personalissime cose di cui parlavo a proposito del Tuba, non riguardano certo, la sua capacità umana...o ancora di più, il suggerimento nudo e crudo di esser falso, tra i falsi...come qualcuno, stupidamente ha inteso.
> gli stupidi ci sono sempre, ci sono sempre stati.
> ...


allora li ascolti i consigli delle tardone


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli consigliavo di nasconde o proteggere, la sua intimità.
> e per sua intimità, intendo la sua donna o amante che sia, i suoi cari, la sua vita,
> il suo lavoro.
> la sua personale storia.
> ...


...perché troverà gentaglia come un certo Spider che userà questi fatti per dargli addosso e ricamarci sopra.


----------



## aristocat (14 Ottobre 2014)

yawn :condom:


----------



## Spider (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora li ascolti i consigli delle tardone



certo, con difficoltà.
e il tuo consiglio di qualche tempo fa, mi è rimasto impresso, sai.
però come hai ben potuto vedere, non mi sono risparmiato, certo.
scelta voluta, avevo bisogno di scendere nell'arena, farmi anche sbranare, sbramarmi io stesso.
Il Tuba è diverso, è stato diverso.
io credo che proprio i "nemici" lo abbiamo veramente capito.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessario rispondere.
> taglio corto.
> gli accenni alle personalissime cose di cui parlavo a proposito del Tuba, non riguardano certo, la sua capacità umana...o ancora di più, il suggerimento nudo e crudo di esser falso, tra i falsi...come qualcuno, stupidamente ha inteso.
> gli stupidi ci sono sempre, ci sono sempre stati.
> ...


Ma sai che a me sta storia mi ha frantumato le palle.
Per colpa di pochi pochissimi e magari tu fai parte anche di questi che alla prima occasione ti rinfacciano quello che sanno di te si finisce per credere che qui dentro non si possa parlare di se. Lo scopo di questo forum è il confronto, il conforto in alcuni casi, i consigli ecc ecc 
Io l'ho fatto e come me molti altri. Nonostante le tue battute le uscite infelici del Conte ecc ecc io non mi sono mai pentita e se consigliassi questo forum lo farei proprio per buttar fuori quello che abbiamo dentro e che pesa.


----------



## Spider (14 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...perché troverà gentaglia come un certo Spider che userà questi fatti per dargli addosso e ricamarci sopra.



può darsi...
da quello volevo difenderlo.

Comunque non rispondermi più, non ne hai bisogno,
ci siamo chiariti,
 continua la tua strada.
che non è la mia.


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, con difficoltà.
> e il tuo consiglio di qualche tempo fa, mi è rimasto impresso, sai.
> però come hai ben potuto vedere, non mi sono risparmiato, certo.
> scelta voluta, avevo bisogno di scendere nell'arena,* farmi anche sbranare, sbramarmi io stesso.*
> ...


si capiva, spero vada meglio


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sai che a me sta storia mi ha frantumato le palle.
> Per colpa di pochi pochissimi e magari tu fai parte anche di questi che alla prima occasione ti rinfacciano quello che sanno di te si finisce per credere che qui dentro non si possa parlare di se. Lo scopo di questo forum è il confronto, il conforto in alcuni casi, i consigli ecc ecc
> Io l'ho fatto e come me molti altri. Nonostante le tue battute le uscite infelici del Conte ecc ecc io non mi sono mai pentita e se consigliassi questo forum lo farei proprio per buttar fuori quello che abbiamo dentro e che pesa.


questo forum ha il suo spessore proprio dalle storie delle persone.
in certi particolari casi è controproducente .ad esempio quando uno spider racconta cose che immediatamente gli ritornano contro come sberleffi ha il dovere di difendere anche la moglie da questo.
secondo me


----------



## Spider (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si capiva, spero vada meglio


ho raggiunto il mio autocontrollo,
era necessario.
Per il Tuba era diverso, almeno da quello che ho capito, perchè non aveva questa esigenza...
o almeno credeva...
ma non è che stiamo tutti qui, per farci sbranare????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessario rispondere.
> taglio corto.
> gli accenni alle personalissime cose di cui parlavo a proposito del Tuba, non riguardano certo, la sua capacità umana...o ancora di più, il suggerimento nudo e crudo di esser falso, tra i falsi...come qualcuno, stupidamente ha inteso.
> gli stupidi ci sono sempre, ci sono sempre stati.
> ...



Ho capito.
Io intendevo dire che non potrebbe mai rientrare camuffando la propria identità. Non è da lui.
È bello quello che gli hai scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum ha il suo spessore proprio dalle storie delle persone.
> in certi particolari casi è controproducente .ad esempio quando uno spider racconta cose che immediatamente gli ritornano contro come sberleffi ha il dovere di difendere anche la moglie da questo.
> secondo me


Sono d'accordo. Non che lui si sia tirato indietro anche con chi come me non ha mai mancato di rispetto a sua moglie..


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Non che lui si sia tirato indietro anche con chi come me non ha mai mancato di rispetto a sua moglie..


per carità.
ma non è importante ora .preferisco apprezzare le sue  parole di stima a tubarao.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità.
> ma non è importante ora .preferisco apprezzare le sue  parole di stima a tubarao.


Quelle le ho apprezzate anch'io.


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.* Non che lui si sia tirato indietro anche con chi come me non ha mai mancato di rispetto a sua moglie..*


veramente ricordo un momento
in cui non si è tirato indietro a prescindere
con chi gli capitava sotto tiro
me le ricordo tutte " le belle cose" mi ha detto
quando ho cercato di parlare di me
e cercavo consigli su alcune cose....

quindi non è che non apprezzi 
certe parole, ma mi lasciano comunque in dubbio....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> veramente ricordo un momento
> in cui non si è tirato indietro a prescindere
> con chi gli capitava sotto tiro
> me le ricordo tutte " le belle cose" mi ha detto
> ...


Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa..


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa..


lo so


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Lo so che passo per il solito utopista fuori dalla realtà ma solo due cose vorrei chiedere: 1) ma come si può pensare di stare in un forum sul dolore - perché il tradimento e' dolore che lo si voglia o no, per chi lo subisce e per chi lo provoca nel momento in cui prima o poi o si rende conto di quel che fa o viene scoperto e sarà chiamato a pagarne il prezzo - senza condividere se stessi con gli altri in sincerità ? Questo si che sarebbe fake morale secondo me 2) PERCHE', Dio Santo, si è arrivati ormai al punto di temere che chiunque possa usare una nostra confidenza per farci del male o per indurci a tacere? Chiamatelo come volete ma secondo e' uno schifoso modo di ricattare e chi è senza peccato nel non aver visto la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui prima della trave nel proprio si faccia avanti (ma credo che restiamo tutti fermi). Adoro questo forum e i suoi utenti (davvero non ho nulla contro nessuno) ma il clima si è avvelenato ed è molto triste è ingiusto per chi vorrebbe un luogo di serenità senza vergognarsene . Come questo coglione che vi scrive. Buon mercoledì a tutti voi.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo so che passo per il solito utopista fuori dalla realtà ma solo due cose vorrei chiedere: 1) ma come si può pensare di stare in un forum sul dolore - perché il tradimento e' dolore che lo si voglia o no, per chi lo subisce e per chi lo provoca nel momento in cui prima o poi o si rende conto di quel che fa o viene scoperto e sarà chiamato a pagarne il prezzo - senza condividere se stessi con gli altri in sincerità ? Questo si che sarebbe fake morale secondo me 2) PERCHE', Dio Santo, si è arrivati ormai al punto di temere che chiunque possa usare una nostra confidenza per farci del male o per indurci a tacere? Chiamatelo come volete ma secondo e' uno schifoso modo di ricattare e chi è senza peccato nel non aver visto la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui prima della trave nel proprio si faccia avanti (ma credo che restiamo tutti fermi). Adoro questo forum e i suoi utenti (davvero non ho nulla contro nessuno) ma il clima si è avvelenato ed è molto triste è ingiusto per chi vorrebbe un luogo di serenità senza vergognarsene . Come questo coglione che vi scrive. Buon mercoledì a tutti voi.



Ciao

come non essere d'accordo. 
Forse dipende ... che non abbiamo tutti gli stessi motivi e motivazioni per stare qui ... 
Non lo so ... 

:kiss: 

:smile:

sienne


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo so che passo per il solito utopista fuori dalla realtà ma solo due cose vorrei chiedere: 1) ma come si può pensare di stare in un forum sul dolore - perché il tradimento e' dolore che lo si voglia o no, per chi lo subisce e per chi lo provoca nel momento in cui prima o poi o si rende conto di quel che fa o viene scoperto e sarà chiamato a pagarne il prezzo - senza condividere se stessi con gli altri in sincerità ? Questo si che sarebbe fake morale secondo me 2) PERCHE', Dio Santo, *si è arrivati ormai al punto di temere che chiunque possa usare una nostra confidenza per farci del male o per indurci a tacere?* Chiamatelo come volete ma secondo e' uno schifoso modo di ricattare e chi è senza peccato nel non aver visto la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui prima della trave nel proprio si faccia avanti (ma credo che restiamo tutti fermi). Adoro questo forum e i suoi utenti (davvero non ho nulla contro nessuno) ma il clima si è avvelenato ed è molto triste è ingiusto per chi vorrebbe un luogo di serenità senza vergognarsene . Come questo coglione che vi scrive. Buon mercoledì a tutti voi.


Non deve essere così, perché altrimenti questo posto perde tutta la sua magia, tutto il suo perché.
Ma perché diamine non ci soffermiamo su quegli utenti nuovi che ci stanno ringraziando?
Avete letto Palladiano? E Solenero?
Quegli utenti che dicono che questo posto è una fogna o quelli che l'unica cosa che fanno è andare in giro per il forum a cercare altri utenti e sminuirli a perscindere o quelli che usano il tempo che hanno per leggere e postare a cercare gruppi, sotto gruppi e amichetti vari. Siete intervenuti? Avete consigliato Sole che, parole sue, da quando è entrata qui sta meglio e ha fatto passi da gigante rispetto alla terapia con la psicologa? Avete a vostra volta ringraziato Palladiano per le sue parole, le avete lette le sue parole?

H7 sono una cogliona come te, a cui questo posto ha dato veramente tanto e sono amareggiata che per pochi anche le persone che in genere sono di buon senso svalvolano.

Faccio un appello a tutti sulle provocazioni: non leggetele, non quotatele, non rispondete. Se un utente che non partecipa praticamente mai, si palesa solo per attaccare, ignoratelo è come se fosse un troll, non dategli da mangiare...

A coloro che non si trovano bene qui: mi dispiace tanto, ma quella è la porta... non so quale masochismo vi porta a voler restare in un posto dove non state (più?) bene...

Infine, buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come non essere d'accordo.
> *Forse dipende ... che non abbiamo tutti gli stessi motivi e motivazioni per stare qui ...*
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non deve essere così, perché altrimenti questo posto perde tutta la sua magia, tutto il suo perché.
> Ma perché diamine non ci soffermiamo su quegli utenti nuovi che ci stanno ringraziando?
> Avete letto Palladiano? E Solenero?
> Quegli utenti che dicono che questo posto è una fogna o quelli che l'unica cosa che fanno è andare in giro per il forum a cercare altri utenti e sminuirli a perscindere o quelli che usano il tempo che hanno per leggere e postare a cercare gruppi, sotto gruppi e amichetti vari. Siete intervenuti? Avete consigliato Sole che, parole sue, da quando è entrata qui sta meglio e ha fatto passi da gigante rispetto alla terapia con la psicologa? Avete a vostra volta ringraziato Palladiano per le sue parole, le avete lette le sue parole?
> ...



Ciao

già solo il pronunciarlo ha tolto molta carica. Se poi viene anche condiviso, fa bene ... 
Ristabilisce e ricalibra ... la propria percezione e si dà valore a ciò che ci sembra più utile ... 
Senza ballare nel silenzio del dubbio ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non deve essere così, perché altrimenti questo posto perde tutta la sua magia, tutto il suo perché.
> Ma perché diamine non ci soffermiamo su quegli utenti nuovi che ci stanno ringraziando?
> Avete letto Palladiano? E Solenero?
> Quegli utenti che dicono che questo posto è una fogna o quelli che l'unica cosa che fanno è andare in giro per il forum a cercare altri utenti e sminuirli a perscindere o quelli che usano il tempo che hanno per leggere e postare a cercare gruppi, sotto gruppi e amichetti vari. Siete intervenuti? Avete consigliato Sole che, parole sue, da quando è entrata qui sta meglio e ha fatto passi da gigante rispetto alla terapia con la psicologa? Avete a vostra volta ringraziato Palladiano per le sue parole, le avete lette le sue parole?
> ...


Quoto.Aggiungo che se non fosse per questo forum non avrei saputo sdrammatizzare le mie corna scherzandoci sopra e avrei fatto fatica anche a ritrovare un equilibrio.....ad alcuni sembrero eccessiva ma è così. Buongiorno.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*MA*

Eccoli gli italiani......!Spider e Zod,avete scritto belle parole nei confronti di tuba,complimenti vivissimi,e se non conoscessi determinati antefatti sareste da verde...,poi rifletto e penso che fino a 10 giorni fa,scrivo 10, stavate lì a DETURPARE I COGLIONI AL POVERO TUBA.Ogni santo giorno" il figlio dei fiori dei pratoni del vivaro spider" scarnificava i coglioni con la storia di free....,quell'altro idem e adesso state qui a scrivere torna?Ma porca di quella troia ma può essere?avete dilaniato i coglioni da sempre,e chiaramente dilaniate er cazzo sono a una parte e adesso state qui a frignare?ma annateven'affanculo,avrei apprezzato più un mesto silenzio.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non deve essere così, perché altrimenti questo posto perde tutta la sua magia, tutto il suo perché.
> Ma perché diamine non ci soffermiamo su quegli utenti nuovi che ci stanno ringraziando?
> Avete letto Palladiano? E Solenero?
> Quegli utenti che dicono che questo posto è una fogna o quelli che l'unica cosa che fanno è andare in giro per il forum a cercare altri utenti e sminuirli a perscindere o quelli che usano il tempo che hanno per leggere e postare a cercare gruppi, sotto gruppi e amichetti vari. Siete intervenuti? Avete consigliato Sole che, parole sue, da quando è entrata qui sta meglio e ha fatto passi da gigante rispetto alla terapia con la psicologa? Avete a vostra volta ringraziato Palladiano per le sue parole, le avete lette le sue parole?
> ...


Ti quoto te e Sienne sul discorso delle diverse motivazioni che in linea generale sarebbero accettabili se non che talvolta sembra che l'unica motivazione sia portare scompiglio, Buongiorno


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccoli gli italiani......!Spider e Zod,avete scritto belle parole nei confronti di tuba,complimenti vivissimi,e se non conoscessi determinati antefatti sareste da verde...,poi rifletto e penso che fino a 10 giorni fa,scrivo 10, stavate lì a DETURPARE I COGLIONI AL POVERO TUBA.Ogni santo giorno" il figlio dei fiori dei pratoni del vivaro spider" scarnificava i coglioni con la storia di free....,quell'altro idem e adesso state qui a scrivere torna?Ma porca di quella troia ma può essere?avete dilaniato i coglioni da sempre,e chiaramente dilaniate er cazzo sono a una parte e adesso state qui a frignare?ma annateven'affanculo,avrei apprezzato più un mesto silenzio.


ma non avevi chiesto nessuna polemica?


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> veramente ricordo un momento
> in cui non si è tirato indietro a prescindere
> con chi gli capitava sotto tiro
> me le ricordo tutte " le belle cose" mi ha detto
> ...


ma allora non ci sarà mai soluzione e rimedio


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità.
> ma non è importante ora .preferisco apprezzare le sue parole di stima a tubarao.


Minni, li muerti tua. Ma mica stiamo qui a fare l'elegia allo scomparso Tubarao, che non è nè morto nè che. E che cazzo. Ma pesale le parole che leggi, porca puttana. E che cazzo, se vengono da un palese rincoglionito tanto valgono. Non è per  Tubarao, ovviamente, ma sta cosa che tu devi "apprezzare le parole di stima", manco fossero dette durante un funerale al quale attendi contrita e con tanto di veletta di pizzo nero, fa cagare salmone selvaggio.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, li muerti tua. Ma mica stiamo qui a fare l'elegia allo scomparso Tubarao, che non è nè morto nè che. E che cazzo. Ma pesale le parole che leggi, porca puttana. E che cazzo, se vengono da un palese rincoglionito tanto valgono. Non è per  Tubarao, ovviamente, ma sta cosa che tu devi "apprezzare le parole di stima", manco fossero dette durante un funerale al quale attendi contrita e con tanto di veletta di pizzo nero, fa cagare salmone selvaggio.


che orribile immagine , vade retro


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

la verità è che spider ha un bel culo, tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Spider ha un bel culo ed infatti quando prova a ragionare scoreggia....


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider ha un bel culo ed infatti quando prova a ragionare scoreggia....



Ciao

senza entrare troppo nel merito. È chiaro, che non va raccontato tutto. Mi sembra logico. 
Ma non è possibile, se sei una voce fuori dal coro ... che oltre all'anonimato, si "anonimina" anche la propria storia. È sempre stato una cosa che non ho sopportato tanto. Il "noi" e il "voi" ... come usava dire il Conte, per indicare i traditi e i traditori. Sono ben altri aspetti che a secondo, ci accomunino o meno ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> senza entrare troppo nel merito. È chiaro, che non va raccontato tutto. Mi sembra logico.
> Ma non è possibile, se sei una voce fuori dal coro ... che oltre all'anonimato, si "anonimina" anche la propria storia. È sempre stato una cosa che non ho sopportato tanto. Il "noi" e il "voi" ... come usava dire il Conte, per indicare i traditi e i traditori. Sono ben altri aspetti che a secondo, ci accomunino o meno ...
> ...



Cara sienne io non sono per la coerenza a tutti i costi,però cazzo neanche la faccia come er culo no?e come se io adesso incominciassi a scrivere che il conte mi manca...infondo non era così una merda ma mezza merda....e dai.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara sienne io non sono per la coerenza a tutti i costi,però cazzo neanche la faccia come er culo no?e come se io adesso incominciassi a scrivere che il conte mi manca...infondo non era così una merda ma mezza merda....e dai.



Ciao

Oscuro, la coerenza è in primis una questione olistica. Non staccata dalle situazioni ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi Sbriciolata, Minerva & C. plaudono al fatto che per non essere "criticati ferocemente" bisogna evitare di riportare/raccontare/accennare "personalissime vicende private" che agli occhi di "qualcuno" risultino poco ortodosse?
> 
> Mavacagher Spider.


adesso sono arrivata veramente al culmine della noia.
Qua non si può più dire un cazzo senza che arrivi qualcuno a stravolgerne il significato.
Oppure a fare la punta agli aghi per trovare qualcosa di negativo da dire o da insinuare.
E ti va pure di culo se riesci a scrivere chiaramente e non ti dicono che sì, hai scritto una cosa ma sicuramente ne pensavi un'altra.
è veramente impossibile e improduttivo e inutile cercare di confrontarsi in questi termini.

Un fatica di Sisifo proprio. Poi ci si meraviglia che la gente si rompa le balle e se ne vada lasciando commenti pure spiacevoli.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

da questo punto di vista ho avuto spesso dei picchi che avrei sbattuto la testa al muro...poi mi arriva sempre questo chi se ne frega di sollievo che apprezzo proprio tanto.
perché non è che sia una santa e non mi manchi la voglia di polemizzare ma più spesso di quanto si crede arrivo in pace .
 in generale si parte sempre con le buone intenzioni ma il modo di farle diventare pessime c'è sempre





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso sono arrivata veramente al culmine della noia.
> Qua non si può più dire un cazzo senza che arrivi qualcuno a stravolgerne il significato.
> Oppure a fare la punta agli aghi per trovare qualcosa di negativo da dire o da insinuare.
> E ti va pure di culo se riesci a scrivere chiaramente e non ti dicono che sì, hai scritto una cosa ma sicuramente ne pensavi un'altra.
> ...


----------



## Traccia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso sono arrivata veramente al culmine della noia.
> Qua non si può più dire un cazzo senza che arrivi qualcuno a stravolgerne il significato.
> Oppure a fare la punta agli aghi per trovare qualcosa di negativo da dire o da insinuare.
> E ti va pure di culo se riesci a scrivere chiaramente e non ti dicono che sì, hai scritto una cosa ma sicuramente ne pensavi un'altra.
> ...


:up::up::up:
quotissimo.
L'espressione 'punta agli aghi' è stupenda, tra l'altro.
rende.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da questo punto di vista ho avuto spesso dei picchi che avrei sbattuto la testa al muro...poi mi arriva sempre questo chi se ne frega di sollievo che apprezzo proprio tanto.
> perché non è che sia una santa e non mi manchi la voglia di polemizzare ma più spesso di quanto si crede arrivo in pace .
> in generale si parte sempre con le buone intenzioni ma il modo di farle diventare pessime c'è sempre


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*Ecco*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


Ecco jb non so come dirtelo,ecco, mi sa che parlano di te....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco jb non so come dirtelo,ecco, mi sa che parlano di te....:rotfl:


Ah, anche. A me più che altro veniva di ridere con Minni che parte sempre con le migliori intenzioni (però non è che gli manca la voglia di polemizzare, eh).


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, anche. A me più che altro veniva di ridere con Minni che parte sempre con le migliori intenzioni (però non è che gli manca la voglia di polemizzare, eh).


Minni rompe i coglioni e neanche poco.....ma è consapevole di romperli.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A coloro che non si trovano bene qui: mi dispiace tanto, ma quella è la porta... non so quale masochismo vi porta a voler restare in un posto dove non state (più?) bene...
> 
> .


Rispondo per me: io sono una di questi. Ultimamente non sto più granché bene qui. Leggo poco e partecipo ancora meno. Non mi sento più a mio agio. É così... La porta so bene dove si trova... Sono qui da più di 5 anni (non sono pochi) e me ne sono andata e poi ritornata varie volte.... In passato me ne sono andata per svariati motivi. Adesso... Non lo so bene... La porta é quella? A dire il vero ci sto pensando... Non é che sto proprio male qui, ma non mi sento più a mio agio... Forse non me ne vado perché comunque qui dentro ci sono ancora alcune persone a cui voglio molto bene (che comunque potrei continuare a sentire e frequentare anche andandomene da qui)... altre che mi fa ancora piacere leggere anche se non siamo particolarmente amici... Forse perché spero che sia solo un momento e che poi passi... Boh... Forse perché mentre negli altri casi in cui me ne sono andata c'era un motivo preciso per farlo e adesso invece non c'è... Mah... Comunque, nel caso, lo so dov'è la porta.

Ciao


----------



## viola di mare (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Rispondo per me: io sono una di questi. Ultimamente non sto più granché bene qui. Leggo poco e partecipo ancora meno. Non mi sento più a mio agio. É così... La porta so bene dove si trova... Sono qui da più di 5 anni (non sono pochi) e me ne sono andata e poi ritornata varie volte.... In passato me ne sono andata per svariati motivi. Adesso... Non lo so bene... La porta é quella? A dire il vero ci sto pensando... Non é che sto proprio male qui, ma non mi sento più a mio agio... Forse non me ne vado perché comunque qui dentro ci sono ancora alcune persone a cui voglio molto bene (che comunque potrei continuare a sentire e frequentare anche andandomene da qui)... altre che mi fa ancora piacere leggere anche se non siamo particolarmente amici... Forse perché spero che sia solo un momento e che poi passi... Boh... Forse perché mentre negli altri casi in cui me ne sono andata c'era un motivo preciso per farlo e adesso invece non c'è... Mah... Comunque, nel caso, lo so dov'è la porta.
> 
> Ciao


io non vorrei che tu te ne andassi


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Rispondo per me: io sono una di questi. Ultimamente non sto più granché bene qui. Leggo poco e partecipo ancora meno. Non mi sento più a mio agio. É così... La porta so bene dove si trova... Sono qui da più di 5 anni (non sono pochi) e me ne sono andata e poi ritornata varie volte.... In passato me ne sono andata per svariati motivi. Adesso... Non lo so bene... La porta é quella? A dire il vero ci sto pensando... Non é che sto proprio male qui, ma non mi sento più a mio agio... Forse non me ne vado perché comunque qui dentro ci sono ancora alcune persone a cui voglio molto bene (che comunque potrei continuare a sentire e frequentare anche andandomene da qui)... altre che mi fa ancora piacere leggere anche se non siamo particolarmente amici... Forse perché spero che sia solo un momento e che poi passi... Boh... Forse perché mentre negli altri casi in cui me ne sono andata c'era un motivo preciso per farlo e adesso invece non c'è... Mah... Comunque, nel caso, lo so dov'è la porta.
> 
> Ciao


Aspè Clem, credo che si riferisse al caro Trasparenza che ha scritto che facciamo tutti schifo o giù di lì.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minni rompe i coglioni e neanche poco.....ma è consapevole di romperli.


Sì, ma non te la raccontare. Dico, che cazzo mi rappresenta una bacucca che rompe i coglioni nove volte su dieci perchè a) non ha capito un cazzo o b) non ha capito un cazzo E vuole rompere i coglioni, che scrive che però è armata delle migliori intenzioni? Ma porco cazzo addolorato, come cazzo fai a scriverlo Dio buono, ma anche solo a pensarlo? Ma poi a scriverlo a gente che cazzo non ti conoscesse, ma invece ti conosce eccome (forumisticamente parlando). Oh?
Come sta cosa dell'elegia di Spiedì che Spiedì, li muerti sua, è uno che sta talmente finito che come gli porgi la mano dopo che l'hai bastonato a sengue te la lecca? Eh? E invece "bravo Spiedì, bravo, belle parole, BRAVO!" quando cazzo questo non capisce nulla e fino all'altro giorno abbottava i coglioni al punto che l'hanno pure sospeso (alla cazzo di cane, ma è un altro discorso), ma siccome che è tarato dentro è GRATO d'essere stato riammesso e da sta gratitudine da cottolengo viene fuori quel post alla cazzo di cane? E mica lo capiscono. "Bravo Spiedì, ti fa onore", sta cazzo di vecchie carampane che sono buone ad un cazzo di nulla tranne a raccontarsela alla grandissima. Ma vaffanculo, dai. Aspettiamo stasera per l'arguta replica del nostro Spiedino, comunque. Sai che show.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

comunque ragazzi, ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
gli utenti se ne vanno
se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione


----------



## viola di mare (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> comunque ragazzi, ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
> gli utenti se ne vanno
> se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
> tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
> qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione


biri bella


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> comunque ragazzi, ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
> gli utenti se ne vanno
> se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
> tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
> qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione



Ciao

cosa intendi, con farsene una ragione?


PS: non capisco la battuta nel contesto ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> comunque ragazzi, *ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
> *gli utenti se ne vanno
> se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
> tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
> qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione


ma che, scherzi? 
Bisognerebbe dubitare di quello che si è scritto e pensato(spesso nell'ordine).
Bisognerebbe dubitare che quelli che sbagliano non siano sempre gli altri. 
Passare dalla ragione al torto è un trauma, eh? Ti cambia totalmente la prospettiva.
Del resto siamo qui anche per questo.


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> comunque ragazzi, ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
> gli utenti se ne vanno
> se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
> tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
> qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione


Fermo restando che credo che un allontanamento a volte sia fisiologico in un forum, sono d'accordo con te...
Vero è che una persona può avere i suoi problemi fuori, può avere scazzi che nulla hanno a che fare col forum, possono girare le balle un giorno e via...
Però, c'è un però...
Se una persona, nonostante tutti gli scazzi del mondo, in un posto si trova bene si trova bene e basta...di certo non se ne va, anzi rimane proprio per avere uno svago che sia piacevole. Tutt'al più si prende una pausa più o meno lunga.
Evidentemente la piacevolezza è svanita...e leggo anche che si nasava da tempo una decisione simile, per quanto ieri sia stata una specie di doccia fredda.
O almeno lo è stata per me, che non mi aspettavo una cosa simile visto che fino a 2 secondi prima di scherzava.
Quindi i motivi saranno senz'altro maturati in un lasso di tempo e sarà traboccato il vaso grazie alla famosa goccia che non conosciamo.
Io continuo e continuerò ad essere dispiaciuta perchè il Tuba mi piace assai, ma nessuno è legato e costretto a partecipare...
Davvero è assurdo questo allontanamento fatto da diverse persone...ed è vero che ci si dovrebbe fermare a ragionare sul perchè.
Lui poi era in una situazione che personalmente non invidio per niente, perchè passare da utente ad admin porta con sè inevitabilmente una marea di problemi senza fine. Se c'erano già scazzi personali non oso immaginare quanto siano aumentati...
A me mancherà non scherzarci più, a prescindere dal fatto che lo reputo una persona davvero valida.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> comunque ragazzi, ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
> gli utenti se ne vanno
> se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
> tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
> qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione


Ma va! Ne ho frequentati una marea di forum con temi più disparati e queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno : Admin e moderatori che si stufano, utenti che litigano, utenti che trombano, gruppetti di amici, utenti che muoiono ( e non scherzo! ), utenti che si trasferiscono o che semplicemente hanno trovato di meglio da fare.......

L'importante è solo non fare polemica ogni volta che qualcuno cambia strada.


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso sono arrivata veramente al culmine della noia.
> Qua non si può più dire un cazzo senza che arrivi qualcuno a stravolgerne il significato.
> Oppure a fare la punta agli aghi per trovare qualcosa di negativo da dire o da insinuare.
> E ti va pure di culo se riesci a scrivere chiaramente e non ti dicono che sì, hai scritto una cosa ma sicuramente ne pensavi un'altra.
> ...


Bella cazzuta ... Sbry


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> comunque ragazzi, ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
> gli utenti se ne vanno
> se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
> tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
> qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione


gli è che è un 2-3 giorni che in Confessionale non ci sono storie nuove ed appassionanti e ci si annoia.
e quando ci si annoia,si polemizza o si broccola; non appena ci sarà una storia nuova,tutto sto rosicamento passa.

più aggiungiamoci il fatto che in questi frangenti capita l'eroe nel vento che non c'è mai,non sa niente e però deve ricordarci che questo è un forum di merda....Lolapal si riferiva a lui.

sono cose cicliche,qui,   Anche perchè come ha scritto Clem,semplicemente a qualcuno degli utenti storici può venire un periodo di saturazione da Tradinet ed allora è bene staccare per un periodo.

Ma Clem e tanti altri sono istituzionalizzati qui


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che, scherzi?
> Bisognerebbe dubitare di quello che si è scritto e pensato(spesso nell'ordine).
> Bisognerebbe dubitare che quelli che sbagliano non siano sempre gli altri.
> Passare dalla ragione al torto è un trauma, eh? Ti cambia totalmente la prospettiva.
> Del resto siamo qui anche per questo.


Bella cazzuta ... Sbry :mrgreen: [2]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso sono arrivata veramente al culmine della noia.
> Qua non si può più dire un cazzo senza che arrivi qualcuno a stravolgerne il significato.
> Oppure a fare la punta agli aghi per trovare qualcosa di negativo da dire o da insinuare.
> E ti va pure di culo se riesci a scrivere chiaramente e non ti dicono che sì, hai scritto una cosa ma sicuramente ne pensavi un'altra.
> ...


Non ti capita lo stesso anche nella vita reale? a me si. Tranne con qualche amico.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

mah, si può archiviare in quanto, ci si annoia perché non si ha nulla da fare da qualche giorno. 
Sta di fatto, che singole voci si sono fatte sentire già da più giorni se non persino settimane. 

Bene. Ne prendo atto. Non ho tempo da dover riempire ... 



sienne


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspè Clem, credo che si riferisse al caro Trasparenza:idea: che ha scritto che facciamo tutti schifo o giù di lì.


caspita che memoria....complimenti.
E senti...visto che sei in gamba e di buona memoria...ricordi un personaggio eccelso
che alla moglie di Trasparente disse "zoccoletta" e al trasparente stesso consiglio'
di *buttarsi nel Tevere*, mentre era in piena crisi con la cara mogliettina 
e probabilmente in fase acuta depressiva?
Tu sai bene essendo informata e intelligente, che per scherzetti di questo tipo
a "esito infausto" qualche italico cittadino si è preso una bella denuncia 
per istigazione o aiuto al suicidio.
Mica cavolate eh .... e forse quel trasparente tanto torto non aveva....


Biri:
comunque ragazzi, ci vuole un bell'esamino di coscienza
gli utenti se ne vanno
se ne va pure l'admin (credo che sia l'unico al mondo)
tutti che parlano di malcontento e voglia di allontanarsi
qualcosa non va, fatevene una ragione.

*ecco....ho detto che è un merdaio, termine filosofico per dire che le cose qui non vanno
e mi hanno dato del bigatino, con la reazione sdegnata della Gran Signora che
è venuta su manco avessero portato bicchieri di vetro invece che di cristallo di Boemia.
Lo dice giustamente (Biri) qualcun'altra e parte la discussione.
Pensateci sempre in attesa di questa benedetta cancellazione della mail.
scappo e mi metto dietro la lavagna. *


----------



## Palladiano (15 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non vorrei che tu te ne andassi


io neanche


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Mi spiego meglio
Se ne va la miss
E si legge una fila di post di circostanza, solo pochi mi sono sembrati sinceri, e soprattutto nessuno ga cercato di capire perché, é permalosa, é una sua decisione, tornerà, la "colpa" nn é di nessuno
Se ne va tuba, stessa solfa
Io stessa sono entrata e uscita già 4 volte da qui dentro
Questo non é un ambiente sano e lo scaricabarile é all'ordine del giorno, insieme alla maleducazione degli utenti
Su questo dicevo che ci vorrebbe un esame di coscienza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fermo restando che credo che un allontanamento a volte sia fisiologico in un forum, sono d'accordo con te...
> Vero è che una persona può avere i suoi problemi fuori, può avere scazzi che nulla hanno a che fare col forum, possono girare le balle un giorno e via...
> Però, c'è un però...
> Se una persona, nonostante tutti gli scazzi del mondo, in un posto si trova bene si trova bene e basta...di certo non se ne va, anzi rimane proprio per avere uno svago che sia piacevole. Tutt'al più si prende una pausa più o meno lunga.
> ...



è questo il punto: *non c'erano.*
sono apparsi magicamente il giorno dopo, in parte creati e in parte riesumati come le mummie

non serve ragionarci su granché: se tuba ha detto gente infame voleva proprio intendere gente infame


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio
> Se ne va la miss
> E si legge una fila di post di circostanza, solo pochi mi sono sembrati sinceri, e soprattutto nessuno ga cercato di capire perché, é permalosa, é una sua decisione, tornerà, la "colpa" nn é di nessuno
> Se ne va tuba, stessa solfa
> ...



ma no Biri...è una ragione di vita per tanti !!!

fa tanto cazzeggio e si punzecchiano come le gallinelle, invece dai maschietti
arrivano i più turpi esempi di sessismo italiota, che su Facebook ti caccerebbe
a calci nel culo in cinque minuti...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso sono arrivata veramente al culmine della noia.
> Qua non si può più dire un cazzo senza che arrivi qualcuno a stravolgerne il significato.
> Oppure a fare la punta agli aghi per trovare qualcosa di negativo da dire o da insinuare.
> E ti va pure di culo se riesci a scrivere chiaramente e non ti dicono che sì, hai scritto una cosa ma sicuramente ne pensavi un'altra.
> ...


Se ti ho irritato o annoiato, ti chiedo scusa. Ho sbagliato.

Sai com'è? Capita anche a te di sbagliare, ad esempio quotando ed elogiando ciò di cui non hai evidentemente capito il significato, visto che l'interpretazione che ho dato io l'hanno data (in termini sicuramente meno stravolgenti, improduttivi e insinuanti del mio): Chiara, Farfalla, Zadig, Principessa, in parte Flavia, in parte Hellseven, Oscuro, in parte JB e paradossalmente anche Spider.



> gli consigliavo di nasconde o proteggere, la sua intimità.
> e per sua intimità, intendo la sua donna o amante che sia, i suoi cari, la sua vita,
> il suo lavoro.
> la sua personale storia.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che, scherzi?
> Bisognerebbe dubitare di quello che si è scritto e pensato(spesso nell'ordine).
> Bisognerebbe dubitare che quelli che sbagliano non siano sempre gli altri.
> Passare dalla ragione al torto è un trauma, eh? Ti cambia totalmente la prospettiva.
> Del resto siamo qui anche per questo.



:applauso::applauso::applauso::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ma no Biri...è una ragione di vita per tanti !!!
> 
> fa tanto cazzeggio e si punzecchiano come le gallinelle, invece dai maschietti
> arrivano i più turpi esempi di sessismo italiota, che su Facebook ti caccerebbe
> a calci nel culo in cinque minuti...



La ragione di vita quale sarebbe? Scrivere nel forum o far scappare l'utenza? Quando l'utenza é andata via il forum muore, l'ho visto accadere già altre volte


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è questo il punto: *non c'erano.*
> sono apparsi magicamente il giorno dopo, in parte creati e in parte riesumati come le mummie
> 
> non serve ragionarci su granché: se tuba ha detto gente infame voleva proprio intendere gente infame


Chiara, credimi...so perfettamente cosa vuol dire...io ho retto pochi mesi e poi me ne sono andata mandando affanculo 3/4 di forum allo stesso modo.
L'unica cosa è che non mi sono cancellata, solo questo.
I contatti li ho mantenuti fuori con quei pochi con cui parlavo.
Io le motivazioni di Tuba non le conosco, ma sono sicura che siano più che valide proprio perchè so come funziona.
E non ci sono cazzi, quando ho deciso pure io di andarmene in quello che frequentavo non ci sono mai più rientrata.
La vera cosa antipatica è proprio quella sensazione di sentirsi presi per il culo e pure a sangue...non è possibile che il giorno prima siamo "amicicicici" e il giorno dopo mi vieni a scassare la minchia pure per l'orario in cui ho la malaugurata idea di loggarmi...perchè purtroppo è così.
Sull'essere infami non mi esprimo proprio perchè non sono a conoscenza di ciò che è successo, ma capisco anche questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Chiara, credimi...so perfettamente cosa vuol dire...io ho retto pochi mesi e poi me ne sono andata mandando affanculo 3/4 di forum allo stesso modo.*
> L'unica cosa è che non mi sono cancellata, solo questo.
> I contatti li ho mantenuti fuori con quei pochi con cui parlavo.
> Io le motivazioni di Tuba non le conosco, ma sono sicura che siano più che valide proprio perchè so come funziona.
> ...



Se mi rivolgo a te è proprio perché so che tu sai cosa vuol dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ti capita lo stesso anche nella vita reale? a me si. Tranne con qualche amico.


a me personalmente capita molto di rado di essere fraintesa, nel reale. Mi hanno sempre detto che a volte è inutile persino che parli, basta guardarmi negli occhi. Lo scritto è ovviamente molto più fraintendibile per sua natura. Basta la punteggiatura, malamente scritta o malamente letta, per cambiare totalmente il significato di una frase.
Dato che, anche per il lavoro che faccio, per me è spesso vitale non fraintendere, di mio cerco di dedurre il meno possibile e di chiedere quello che non mi è chiaro, a costo di sembrare stupida. Ma di fraintendere, di non comprendere, a volte mi capita eccome, specie qui. 
Ci sono stati utenti che ho cominciato a leggere diversamente dopo mesi: prima avevo capito fiaschi per lanterne.
Altri probabilmente non li ho compresi per periodi anche più lunghi e/o  li sto ancora fraintendendo.
Le persone sono complesse e capita di sentirsi dire che non avrebbero mai immaginato di poter fare o dire quella determinata cosa, sicchè spesso non si conosce bene neppure sè stessi.
Le circostanze che non avevamo mai immaginato ci mettono alla prova e ci costringono a cambiare pensieri ed abitudini.
E spesso questo processo è assai doloroso perchè ci porta ad abiurare una parte di noi stessi.
Questo ci fa sembrare contraddittori, eppure considerando ogni singola istanza storica, non vi è contraddizione, se il cambiamento era davvero necessario e non di comodo.
L'uomo è sopravvissuto proprio perchè si sa adattare e quando gli è impossibile adattarsi, migra.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Io leggendovi ho capito che ho un livello di insensibilità altissimo perchè tutte ste menate non le capisco.
Non so se sia positivo o meno ma io continuo ad amare molto questo forum e di certo per colpa di qualche utente che insulta o prende per il culo non me ne andrei. 
Andarsene é dare loro importanza e soprattutto far credere loro che hanno ragione.


----------



## gas (15 Ottobre 2014)

io leggendovi continuo a non capire un casso :rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se mi rivolgo a te è proprio perché so che tu sai cosa vuol dire.



Lo so pure io cosa vuol dire, non so cosa sia successo qui dentro, ma alla fine le persone sono tutte uguali


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Lo so pure io cosa vuol dire, non so cosa sia successo qui dentro, *ma alla fine le persone sono tutte uguali*


Pe gnente ... sono le situazioni, i ruoli o le maschere ad essere le medesime


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io leggendovi continuo a non capire un casso :rotfl:


FORSE
devono avere propalato notizie riservate su un certo utente
chessò, storia di X con Y.
Cazzi loro, in buona sostanza e di natura eminentemente privata.
In un forum normale si sarebbero chiariti con una chiacchiera e una
stretta di mano, ma siccome normale non è...
ops l'ho detto....perchè qui quando si parla del forum è come toccare culetto a mamma. 
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me personalmente capita molto di rado di essere fraintesa, nel reale. Mi hanno sempre detto che a volte è inutile persino che parli, basta guardarmi negli occhi. Lo scritto è ovviamente molto più fraintendibile per sua natura. Basta la punteggiatura, malamente scritta o malamente letta, per cambiare totalmente il significato di una frase.
> Dato che, anche per il lavoro che faccio, per me è spesso vitale non fraintendere, di mio cerco di dedurre il meno possibile e di chiedere quello che non mi è chiaro, a costo di sembrare stupida. Ma di fraintendere, di non comprendere, a volte mi capita eccome, specie qui.
> Ci sono stati utenti che ho cominciato a leggere diversamente dopo mesi: prima avevo capito fiaschi per lanterne.
> Altri probabilmente non li ho compresi per periodi anche più lunghi e/o  li sto ancora fraintendendo.
> ...



Neanche a me capita mai di essere fraintesa, odio ripetermi e cerco di essere sempre molto chiara quando parlo, a volte sono pure brusca
Qui dentro capita che io dica mela e alcuni utenti vigliano capire macedonia di frutta senza mela
E allora questo è molto molto fastidioso


----------



## gas (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> FORSE
> devono avere propalato notizie riservate su un certo utente
> chessò, storia di X con Y.
> Cazzi loro, in buona sostanza e di natura eminentemente privata.
> ...


ogni tanto scappa l'ormone?


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Pe gnente ... sono le situazioni, i ruoli o le maschere ad essere le medesime



Alle medesime situazioni le persone reagiscono al medesimo modo


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> FORSE
> devono avere propalato notizie riservate su un certo utente
> chessò, storia di X con Y.
> Cazzi loro, in buona sostanza e di natura eminentemente privata.
> ...



Che questo forum nn sia normale io lo dico da quando sono entrata


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se ti ho irritato o annoiato, ti chiedo scusa. Ho sbagliato.
> 
> Sai com'è? Capita anche a te di sbagliare, ad esempio quotando ed elogiando ciò di cui non hai evidentemente capito il significato, visto che l'interpretazione che ho dato io l'hanno data (in termini sicuramente meno stravolgenti, improduttivi e insinuanti del mio): Chiara, Farfalla, Zadig, Principessa, in parte Flavia, in parte Hellseven, Oscuro, in parte JB e paradossalmente anche Spider.


cosa vuoi, io mi ci siedo spesso dalla parte del torto: quella della ragione è sempre molto affollata.
Io ho capito tutta un'altra cosa, vedi: quello che ho capito io è che Spider ha dichiarato che, quando non aveva ancora raggiunto il suo equilibrio, stava soffrendo e aveva bisogno di sfogarsi anche SU qualcuno, aveva preso di mira Tuba.
E Tuba, nonostante tutto, nonostante le parole pesanti rivolte anche contro altri, gli ha teso egualmente la mano, perchè aveva capito il suo malessere.
Quindi Spider lo esortava in futuro a proteggersi perchè di persone che, in stato di confusione e addolorate, sfogano SU altri che idenificano con la fonte del loro dolore, la loro rabbia, ce ne saranno altre.
Ma, sicuramente, posso aver frainteso.
Invece tu, che hai scritto che io ho plaudito all'ipocrisia, hai capito tutto al volo.


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> FORSE
> devono avere propalato notizie riservate su un certo utente
> chessò, storia di X con Y.
> Cazzi loro, in buona sostanza e di natura eminentemente privata.
> ...


Vabbeh mi pare che stai generalizzando un pò troppo ... capisco il giramento di @@ ma vedi di darti un tono


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiara, credimi...so perfettamente cosa vuol dire...io ho retto pochi mesi e poi me ne sono andata mandando affanculo 3/4 di forum allo stesso modo.
> L'unica cosa è che non mi sono cancellata, solo questo.
> I contatti li ho mantenuti fuori con quei pochi con cui parlavo.
> Io le motivazioni di Tuba non le conosco, ma sono sicura che siano più che valide proprio perchè so come funziona.
> ...


prima non ho concluso.
aggiungo solo una cosa: posso solo intuire il tuo carattere, che mi sembra aperto, accomodante e poco propenso a rompere i coglioni (tanto per semplificare e perché non sono lecchina, sicuramente hai anche tantissimi altri aspetti apprezzabili anche se mi limito a questi tre)

ecco: prendi tutto questo, moltiplicalo almeno per cento e avrai tuba, la persona con cui ho avuto le maggiori difficoltà a litigare in vita mia ( e quando l'ho fatto non ha certo cominciato lui)

trai le tue conclusioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> FORSE
> devono avere propalato notizie riservate su un certo utente
> chessò, storia di X con Y.
> Cazzi loro, in buona sostanza e di natura eminentemente privata.
> ...


senti trasparenza... ma tu, esattamente, che stai cercando?


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> La ragione di vita quale sarebbe? Scrivere nel forum o far scappare l'utenza?
> Quando l'utenza é andata via il forum muore, l'ho visto accadere già altre volte



è una metafora: c'è gente che vive tutto il giorno su facebook e c'è gente che
si collega 1 volta ogni 3 mesi, non lo usa praticamente mai.
Se io vedo 25.000 messaggi di un utente e guardo la media capisco che c'è una esagerazione
un surplus di attenzione verso una comunità virtuale, come ce ne sono miliardi,
che nascono e muoiono come giustamente hai detto tu.
a parte che internet mette in collegamento persone che hanno usi, tradizioni,
stili di vita totalmente diversi e sfido chiunque a dire che un siciliano è preciso al milanese.
qui è tutto amalgamato, frullato, reso non identificabile da questa entità "Moloch"  indistinta
in cui ci si dovrebbe adeguare (al paese mio ad es. broccolare non si usa,
ci ho messo qualche giorno per capire che vuol dire catturare o corteggiare).
comunque ribadisco il concetto a costo di morire infilzato come un bigatino:
alcune storie, NON tutte, sono balle. Balle scritte da qualcuno perchè...fa audience.
Perchè attira gente e trattiene l'utenza.
Ho le allucinazioni oppure ho visto qualche pubblicità in alto nel bannerino ?
:idea:


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Alle medesime situazioni le persone reagiscono al medesimo modo


No


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Che questo forum nn sia normale io lo dico da quando sono entrata


e la normalità del forum è dato dalla media di quella degli utenti, pensa te.
:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> è una metafora: c'è gente che vive tutto il giorno su facebook e c'è gente che
> si collega 1 volta ogni 3 mesi, non lo usa praticamente mai.
> Se io vedo 25.000 messaggi di un utente e guardo la media capisco che c'è una esagerazione
> un surplus di attenzione verso una comunità virtuale, come ce ne sono miliardi,
> ...



ahahahahhahhha
pensa te che genio


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti trasparenza... ma tu, esattamente, che stai cercando?


io non sono trasparenza.
Tu perchè non rispondi al post mio  invece di fare queste battutine
adatte alla piccola _claque_ di amiche ?
e dire che sei preparata ma cadi pure tu nell'errore. 

stammi bene. certo che 20.400 messaggi vanno scritti.


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> è una metafora: c'è gente che vive tutto il giorno su facebook e c'è gente che
> si collega 1 volta ogni 3 mesi, non lo usa praticamente mai.
> Se io vedo 25.000 messaggi di un utente e guardo la media capisco che c'è una esagerazione
> un surplus di attenzione verso una comunità virtuale, come ce ne sono miliardi,
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No



Le merde e gliinvidiosi sí


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

pubblicità di agenzia pratiche matrimoniali...o terapia familiare.
si si fate i finti tonti....a pigliare per il culo c'è sempre tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> è una metafora: c'è gente che vive tutto il giorno su facebook e c'è gente che
> si collega 1 volta ogni 3 mesi, non lo usa praticamente mai.
> Se io vedo 25.000 messaggi di un utente e guardo la media capisco che c'è una esagerazione
> un surplus di attenzione verso una comunità virtuale, come ce ne sono miliardi,
> ...


Ma tu eri quello che ci aveva provato con Simy, poi non so che cazzo era successo, ed eri scappato? O ricordo male? Può darsi che ricordo male, che per me uno svantaggiato vale l'altro, però è una curiosità.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e la normalità del forum è dato dalla media di quella degli utenti, pensa te.
> :singleeye:



Ah ma lo so, sono dieci anni che bazzico per fora


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Le merde e gliinvidiosi sí


Tranqui biri pure quelli/e evolvono :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu eri quello che ci aveva provato con Simy, poi non so che cazzo era successo, ed eri scappato? O ricordo male? Può darsi che ricordo male, che per me uno svantaggiato vale l'altro, però è una curiosità.



Si era quello che si lamentava perchè non gli rispondevo ai privati. però il posto gli fa talmente tanto schifo che sta ancora qui


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu eri quello *che ci aveva provato* con Simy, poi non so che cazzo era successo, ed eri scappato? O ricordo male? Può darsi che ricordo male, che per me uno svantaggiato vale l'altro, però è una curiosità.


NO....
e daje....
ho capito di chi stai parlando...era un tale tradito dalla moglie
che era stato insultato e se ne era andato un po' di tempo fa.

perchè c'è gente che ci prova qui dentro?
Oh bella !
Hai capito.... :carneval::carneval:
beh ....purtroppo ho cancellato la mail ma disgraziatamente non vengo cancellato.
Non è che mi schifo...e proprio una cagata pazzesca !


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> io non sono trasparenza.
> Tu perchè non rispondi al post mio invece di fare queste battutine
> adatte alla piccola _claque_ di amiche ?
> e dire che sei preparata ma cadi pure tu nell'errore.
> ...


e tu come mai salti fuori dalla torta non appena va via chi gestisce tecnicamente il portale? eh? a volte, le coincidenze, evè?


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Tranqui biri pure quelli/e evolvono :unhappy:



Ma io sono tranquillissima, le persone che nn mi piacciono io le tengo a debita distnza, purtroppo un admin non lo può fare e si deve sorbire lamentele inventate di gente di merda
É per questo che io a suo tempo, in in altro forum, ho mandato in culo tutti e me ne sono andata, dimettendomi da mod


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Ma io sono tranquillissima, le persone che nn mi piacciono io le tengo a debita distnza, purtroppo un admin non lo può fare e si deve sorbire lamentele inventate di gente di merda
> É per questo che io a suo tempo, in in altro forum, *ho mandato in culo tutti *e me ne sono andata, dimettendomi da mod


Come ha fatto Tuba ... almeno lui qualcuno l'ha salvato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Si era quello che si lamentava perchè non gli rispondevo ai privati. però il posto gli fa talmente tanto schifo che sta ancora qui


e mica solo con te, perarltro. Anche se IL messaggio era sempre lo stesso per tutte.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Come ha fatto Tuba ... almeno lui qualcuno l'ha salvato



Ma pure io molti li ho salvati e li sento ancora, alcuni utenti sono miei carissimi amici e anche se lontani ci sentiamo quasi quotidianamente e ci vediamo quando possiamo
Altri possono anche cadere in un cratere di lava fumante
É per questo che io sono solidale con tuba, perché so e lo capisco. Cio nn toglie che mi dispiaccia che se ne aia andato


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e mica solo con te, perarltro. Anche se *IL messaggio era sempre lo stesso per tutte.*


Quindi un tentativo di broccolaggio seriale senza nemmeno un pò fantasia? di trasporto? di inventiva? :facepalm:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e mica solo con te, perarltro. Anche se IL messaggio era sempre lo stesso per tutte.


tra le altre cose


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Ma pure io molti li ho salvati e li sento ancora, alcuni utenti sono miei carissimi amici e anche se lontani ci sentiamo quasi quotidianamente e ci vediamo quando possiamo
> Altri possono anche cadere in un cratere di lava fumante
> *É per questo che io sono solidale con tuba, perché so e lo capisco. Cio nn toglie che mi dispiaccia che se ne aia andato*


Pure io :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora non ci sarà mai soluzione e rimedio


tutto è possibile
anche se statisticamente
a volte risulta
alquanto improbabile


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo so che passo per il solito utopista fuori dalla realtà ma solo due cose vorrei chiedere: 1) ma come si può pensare di stare in un forum sul dolore - perché il tradimento e' dolore che lo si voglia o no, per chi lo subisce e per chi lo provoca nel momento in cui prima o poi o si rende conto di quel che fa o viene scoperto e sarà chiamato a pagarne il prezzo - senza condividere se stessi con gli altri in sincerità ? Questo si che sarebbe fake morale secondo me 2) PERCHE', Dio Santo, si è arrivati ormai al punto di temere che chiunque possa usare una nostra confidenza per farci del male o per indurci a tacere? Chiamatelo come volete ma secondo e' uno schifoso modo di ricattare e chi è senza peccato nel non aver visto la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui prima della trave nel proprio si faccia avanti (ma credo che restiamo tutti fermi). Adoro questo forum e i suoi utenti (davvero non ho nulla contro nessuno) ma il clima si è avvelenato ed è molto triste è ingiusto per chi vorrebbe un luogo di serenità senza vergognarsene . Come questo coglione che vi scrive. Buon mercoledì a tutti voi.


Quando si decide di confidarsi con chiunque lo si faccia si corre il rischio di non essere capiti o rispettati, più sono le persone con le quali ci si confida, più aumenta il rischio.
Ognuno di noi ha avuto risposte che non gli sono piaciute.
Perché sentirsi dare delle "cornute maigodute" o cose simili fa piacere?
Certamente no.
Ma dal tono delle risposte che riceviamo e soprattutto dalla sostanza si sceglie quali risposte considerare e quali no.
Si sceglie anche a chi rispondere e a chi no.
Magari si fa notare a qualcuno che non ha la levatura morale e umana per permettersi di dire certe cose. Poi si lascia perdere.
Ignorando chi ha modi o sostanza o entrambi che non sono a noi congeniali, si campa benissimo e si dialoga proficuamente con gli altri.
Non vedo questo clima insopportabile.
Siamo adulti e non credo che siano le risposte sgradite di un forum a costituire un problema.
Magari fossero questi i problemi!


----------



## ivanl (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Ma io sono tranquillissima, le persone che nn mi piacciono io le tengo a debita distnza, purtroppo un admin non lo può fare e si deve sorbire lamentele inventate di gente di merda
> É per questo che io a suo tempo, in in altro forum, ho mandato in culo tutti e me ne sono andata, dimettendomi da mod


Io, invece, faccio bannare i rompicoglioni e sono loro ad andare...questo forum mi risulta un po' strano, come gestione


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu come mai salti fuori dalla torta *non appena va via chi gestisce tecnicamente il portale*?
> eh? a volte, le coincidenze, evè?


:facepalm:TA-TAAAN 
hai ragione....mumble mumble....secondo me ci sono dietro la CIA, l'IS e anche Obama.
il consiglio di sicurezza ONU !!!
Maddai.... Cara....ciao....

:mexican:
ma chi è il moderatore Perplesso ?
ecco bravo ragazzo, cancellami. 
GRAZIE ! Una birretta virtuale per te :mexican:


(ma come cavolo ci si cancella qui dentroooooo!)


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa vuoi, io mi ci siedo spesso dalla parte del torto: quella della ragione è sempre molto affollata.
> Io ho capito tutta un'altra cosa, vedi: quello che ho capito io è che Spider ha dichiarato che, quando non aveva ancora raggiunto il suo equilibrio*, stava soffrendo e aveva bisogno di sfogarsi anche SU qualcuno, aveva preso di mira Tuba*.
> E Tuba, nonostante tutto, nonostante le parole pesanti rivolte anche contro altri, gli ha teso egualmente la mano, perchè aveva capito il suo malessere.
> Quindi Spider lo esortava in futuro a proteggersi perchè di persone che, in stato di confusione e addolorate, sfogano SU altri che idenificano con la fonte del loro dolore, la loro rabbia, ce ne saranno altre.
> ...


puoi tranquillamente cambiare
quel "su qualcuno" con
"su parecchie persone" 
se non molte


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti trasparenza... ma tu, esattamente, che stai cercando?


La polemica, la rottura di balle, mi par evidente...
Qui se un giorno sì e uno pure non ci si scanna per qualsiasi motivo non si sta bene...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io leggendovi ho capito che ho un livello di insensibilità altissimo perchè tutte ste menate non le capisco.
> Non so se sia positivo o meno ma io continuo ad amare molto questo forum e di certo per colpa di qualche utente che insulta o prende per il culo non me ne andrei.
> Andarsene é dare loro importanza e soprattutto far credere loro che hanno ragione.


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Rispondo per me: io sono una di questi. Ultimamente non sto più granché bene qui. Leggo poco e partecipo ancora meno. Non mi sento più a mio agio. É così... La porta so bene dove si trova... Sono qui da più di 5 anni (non sono pochi) e me ne sono andata e poi ritornata varie volte.... In passato me ne sono andata per svariati motivi. Adesso... Non lo so bene... La porta é quella? A dire il vero ci sto pensando... Non é che sto proprio male qui, ma non mi sento più a mio agio... Forse non me ne vado perché comunque qui dentro ci sono ancora alcune persone a cui voglio molto bene (che comunque potrei continuare a sentire e frequentare anche andandomene da qui)... altre che mi fa ancora piacere leggere anche se non siamo particolarmente amici... Forse perché spero che sia solo un momento e che poi passi... Boh... Forse perché mentre negli altri casi in cui me ne sono andata c'era un motivo preciso per farlo e adesso invece non c'è... Mah... Comunque, nel caso, lo so dov'è la porta.
> 
> Ciao


Quanto scrivete..mi sento di rispondere solo a Clem, forse perché è uno dei post più sinceri e privi di qualsiasi vena polemica che ho letto in mezzo a tutte queste pagine e pagine di quasi nulla.
Io come te sono qui da tantissimo tempo. Prima esisteva un certo tradimento.com. Poi il sito è stato chiuso e i naufraghi si sono ritrovati su metropolis. Poi pure metropolis non ha avuto futuro e siamo sbarcati (per chi c'era) su tradinet.
Alla fine, in tutti questi 10 anni, ci sono stati dei momenti in cui mi sono allontanato dal forum anche per mesi interi. Senza leggere né scrivere. ci sono stati dei momenti in cui leggevo e basta. Momenti in cui anche scrivevo, ma davvero non mi trovavo bene.
Alla fine cmq sono ancora qui. Perché. Me lo sono chiesto tante volte. Forse perché alla fine a un posto, in un modo o nell'altro, ci si affeziona. E' come il bar della nostra giovinezza..Quello dove a un certo punto ci rientri e magari ti ricapita di vedere qualcuno che conosci. Ti riviene voglia di parlarci e conosci così anche i nuovi. rientri nel giro. Poi la compagnia si scazza. Litigi, vaffanculo sparsi a destra e sinistra. C'è chi esce e non ritorna. chi rimane. tu che fai? Non lo sai..Magari te ne vai anche tu. Ma se vuoi bene a un posto..Se ti ci affezioni..prima o poi ritorni..Io non riesco ad allontanarmi a vita da questo luogo. Proprio non ce la faccio.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Rispondo per me: io sono una di questi. Ultimamente non sto più granché bene qui. Leggo poco e partecipo ancora meno. Non mi sento più a mio agio. É così... La porta so bene dove si trova... Sono qui da più di 5 anni (non sono pochi) e me ne sono andata e poi ritornata varie volte.... In passato me ne sono andata per svariati motivi. Adesso... Non lo so bene... La porta é quella? A dire il vero ci sto pensando... Non é che sto proprio male qui, ma non mi sento più a mio agio... Forse non me ne vado perché comunque qui dentro ci sono ancora alcune persone a cui voglio molto bene (che comunque potrei continuare a sentire e frequentare anche andandomene da qui)... altre che mi fa ancora piacere leggere anche se non siamo particolarmente amici... Forse perché spero che sia solo un momento e che poi passi... Boh... Forse perché mentre negli altri casi in cui me ne sono andata c'era un motivo preciso per farlo e adesso invece non c'è... Mah... Comunque, nel caso, lo so dov'è la porta.
> 
> Ciao


Clem, cara, :bacissimo: io intendevo coloro i quali non fanno altro che dire che questo posto fa schifo e che le persone che lo animano sono, quando va bene, in malafede.
Non sei l'unica a sentirti a disagio ed è proprio per questo disagio che, a mio modesto avviso, le persone di buon senso, quelle preziose per questo posto, decidono o pensano di andarsene. E io vorrei che non lo facessero, come assolutamente vorrei che tu non lo facessi, perché si perderebbe un valore grande.

Stiamo perdendo un punto di vista cruciale, secondo me: cosa vogliamo da questo forum.
Io vorrei avere la possibilità di entrare qui e trovare prima di tutto confronto e conforto, perché spesso mi attorciglio a spirale dentro di me e potermi "esporre" in una maniera sicura è per me terapeutico; poi, persone che qui danno il meglio di sé, la loro profondità e la loro visione personale senza filtri e restando veri, ce ne sono molte, ed è loro che io leggo e voglio leggere e vorrei che mi leggessero.

E vorrei ricominciare a sorridere nei miei post, anche quando non sono d'accordo, perché quella io sono: sono una che sorride, ci combatto l'angoscia col sorriso, è l'unica arma che ho.

Cerchiamo di dare dei contributi seri a chi si rivolge a questo forum, al forum stesso e anche tra noi; cerchiamo di risolvere le beghe il più possibile in privato; cerchiamo di proporre argomenti che ci interessino da vicino e da lontano, sia che riguardino le nostre vite (chi vuole, naturalmente), sia cose che ci fanno riflettere o arrabbiare o sognare... non lo so, magari parlo a vanvera, stamattina.

Insomma: che palle!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> puoi tranquillamente cambiare
> quel "su qualcuno" con
> "su parecchie persone"
> se non molte


diciamo che chi cascava in serata storta ci prendeva dentro. Però si capiva che era dovuto al suo malessere, guardando oltre l'attacco.
Bisogna essere persone di un certo tipo per saper guardare oltre, perchè non te lo fa fare proprio nessuno.
E raramente ti viene pure riconosciuto. Ecco perchè ho scritto a Spider che il suo post gli faceva onore.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo che chi cascava in serata storta ci prendeva dentro. Però si capiva che era dovuto al suo malessere, guardando oltre l'attacco.
> Bisogna essere persone di un certo tipo per saper guardare oltre, perchè non te lo fa fare proprio nessuno.
> E raramente ti viene pure riconosciuto. Ecco perchè ho scritto a Spider che il suo post gli faceva onore.


Hai ragione. Io non ho piu la voglia di andare oltre. E riconosco che sia una mia colpa. Se dovessi aggredire ogni volta che sono inversa farei una strage. Ma so ancora riconoscere su chi riversare la mia rabbia.
Anche io ho comunque apprezzato le parole di Spider senza togliere che la parte finale l'ho interpretata come President. Poi leggendo il tuo commento ammetto che potrebbe essere come dici tu


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

che zod e spider abbiano evitato la polemica , anzi abbiano manifestato una qualche forma di solidarietà ,a me pare solo che positivo.
non sarebbe male ogni tanto sottolinare le cose in questo senso


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo che chi cascava in serata storta ci prendeva dentro. Però si capiva che era dovuto al suo malessere, guardando oltre l'attacco.
> Bisogna essere persone di un certo tipo per saper guardare oltre, perchè non te lo fa fare proprio nessuno.
> E raramente ti viene pure riconosciuto. Ecco perchè ho scritto a Spider che il suo post gli faceva onore.


ci cascavano dentro anche persone
che stavano già a terra, aveva un malessere
e ciò implica una giustificazione?
ma quante persone sono passate di qui
che stavano male, con l'anima straziata
e non mi ricordo comportamenti simili
mi ripeto non è che non apprezzi certe parole
ma rimango comunque in dubbio


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che zod e spider abbiano evitato la polemica , anzi abbiano manifestato una qualche forma di solidarietà ,a me pare solo che positivo.
> non sarebbe male ogni tanto sottolinare le cose in questo senso


OT, bellissimo avatar!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT, bellissimo avatar!!


 armonioso gentile ed educato come me


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ci cascavano dentro anche persone
> che stavano già a terra, aveva un malessere
> e ciò implica una giustificazione?
> ma quante persone sono passate di qui
> ...


No Flavia. Non ci sono giustificazioni per chi sbaglia, ma ci sono sempre motivi che ti portano a sbagliare.
Quando fai del male a qualcuno, può essere per lucida e maligna cattiveria o per rabbia cieca dovuta al tuo dolore.
In ogni caso non sei giustificato, ma nel secondo caso puoi essere compreso, SE uno crede che sia la tua rabbia a parlare e SE crede che ne valga la pena.
Poi magari ti sbagli e ti prendi la seconda mozzicata.
Tu sei una persona che piuttosto di dire una parola cattiva ad un'altra, si allontana.
C'è chi reagisce diversamente.
Io non sono come te. Chiedi a Chiara come la trattavo appena ero arrivata qui.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> armonioso gentile ed educato come me


Stavo giusto pensando "Ma che volgavità!"


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando "Ma che volgavità!"


sono solo senza trucco :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono solo senza trucco :singleeye:


Pensavo ti mantenessi meglio.:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> che zod e spider abbiano evitato la polemica , anzi abbiano manifestato una qualche forma di solidarietà ,a me pare solo che positivo.
> non sarebbe male ogni tanto sottolinare le cose in questo senso


Eh come no,fino a 10 giorni fa avevano il sangue agli occhi,davano del colluso a tuba,della merda,ma dai ma smettiamola con questo perbenismo del cazzo su.E su questo ha ragione jb,e non è possibile adesso tuba è un santo perchè è andato via?Posso scriverlo io,che ho sempre avuto stima di lui ma loro hanno perso una buona occasione per tacere.Poi cari signori,se vogliamo aprire un confronto sui mali di questo forum nessun problema,ma BECCARCI LE MORALI da gentarella che non è qui neanche da un anno a me non sta bene.Ho sentito cianciare di maleducazione,e aggettivare sto forum e i forumisti in termini poco carini.Bè la porta è aperta,qui nessuno si strappa i capelli,se non vi sta bene fuori dai coglioni,OSCURO PER PRIMO.Io qui ci sto benino,ogni tanto mi diverto,ogni tanto meno,se un giorno dovessi rendermi conto di star male,vi saluto e vaffanculo.Tanto da uno come c'è solo da apprendere,sempre.Ma rompere il cazzo che qui è così,che qui è colì non mi sembra costruttivo.Non vi sta bene?peggio per voi,certi fenomeni si possono leggere solo qui dentro compreso il sommo oscuro


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ci cascavano dentro anche persone
> che stavano già a terra, aveva un malessere
> e ciò implica una giustificazione?
> ma quante persone sono passate di qui
> ...


Le persone sono tutte diverse.
C'è chi per sfogarsi prende un soggetto X e ci si sfoga e chi invece si sfoga in altri modi...
In quel caso tutto sta nel pesare le persone per quanto ci fa comodo e per quanto ci fa stare tranquilli...


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo ti mantenessi meglio.:singleeye:


un crollo improvviso


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La polemica, la rottura di balle, mi par evidente...
> Qui se un giorno sì e uno pure non ci si scanna per qualsiasi motivo non si sta bene...


Mi pare evidente che hai detto una grossa falsita'. A proposito hai detto
che ti eri cancellata e sei ancora qui...ti sei sentita offesa per caso, ragazza ?
Buona prosecuzione anche a te.


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2014)

Io non conosco la storia di tutti qui dentro.Conosco la mia...so che quando approdai qui ero di ghiaccio, arrabbiata, incattivita, disperata, a tratti muta....ho sbottato, ho risposto male ma ci son rimasta.E rimanendo, leggendo, scrivendo e confrontandomi e sfogandomi ho cambiato prospettiva e ho superato preconcetti...ho ritrovato l'ironia, ho sdrammatizzato, ho ritrovato dalle isole di sorriso e di conforto che là fuori non avrei mai trovato...è una bella isola questo forum per me e lo è anche per altri...gli scazzi ci sono ed è normale ma bisognerebbe anche rendersi conto  quando è il caso di scusarsi e di non tirare troppo la corda per dimostrare chissa quale superiorita mentale o intellettuale. ...


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> armonioso gentile ed educato come me


Però dai...mangia un pochino di più...che le guance sono un po' scavate!!


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Mi pare evidente che hai detto una grossa falsita'. A proposito hai detto
> che ti eri cancellata e sei ancora qui...ti sei sentita offesa per caso, ragazza ?
> Buona prosecuzione anche a te.


:unhappy:

Ma chi è che si è cancellata? Stai male?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*Brava*



Erato' ha detto:


> Io non conosco la storia di tutti qui dentro.Conosco la mia...so che quando approdai qui ero di ghiaccio, arrabbiata, incattivita, disperata, a tratti muta....ho sbottato, ho risposto male ma ci son rimasta.E rimanendo, leggendo, scrivendo e confrontandomi e sfogandomi ho cambiato prospettiva e ho superato preconcetti...ho ritrovato l'ironia, ho sdrammatizzato, ho ritrovato dalle isole di sorriso e di conforto che là fuori non avrei mai trovato...è una bella isola questo forum per me e lo è anche per altri...gli scazzi ci sono ed è normale ma bisognerebbe anche rendersi conto  quando è il caso di scusarsi e di non tirare troppo la corda per dimostrare chissa quale superiorita mentale o intellettuale. ...



Brava,se uno come me si pone alla pari con gli altri potete farlo anche voi.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> NO....
> e daje....
> ho capito di chi stai parlando...era un tale tradito dalla moglie
> che era stato insultato e se ne era andato un po' di tempo fa.
> ...


Mi sembra che Simy ti abbia smentito


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> armonioso gentile ed educato come me


il dettaglio del dito medio è molto chic


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava,se uno come me si pone alla pari con gli altri potete farlo anche voi.:up:


tremo dal emozione di fronte al maestoso Oscuuuuro....


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Ma chi è che si è cancellata? Stai male?


Vedi sei diventata come loro ....cafoncella...
Tu hai scritto in uno dei tanti post che per tot mesi
non hai scritto. Lo hai scritto tu mica io,
Evidentemente ti sei lamentata.
E comunque sappilo: qui dentro io ho aiutato
un paio di persone e loro lo sanno bene...
Sempre piu' utile di qualche cazzeggio o svacco
tanto x riempire pagine.


Ribadisco richiesta cancellazione al Mod. grazie!!
L indirizzo ID lo avete prelevato quindi tutto ok )


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Vedi sei diventata come loro ....cafoncella...
> Tu hai scritto in uno dei tanti post che per tot mesi
> non hai scritto. Lo hai scritto tu mica io,
> Evidentemente ti sei lamentata.
> ...


aspetta che perplesso è andato a comprare una grossa gomma
un gommone


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Vedi sei diventata come loro ....cafoncella...
> Tu hai scritto in uno dei tanti post che per tot mesi
> non hai scritto. Lo hai scritto tu mica io,
> Evidentemente ti sei lamentata.
> ...


Cafoncella a me? Diventata come loro? Mi sono lamentata? Ma chi sei? Guarda che mi hai confuso con qualcuna che non sono io di certo. 

Mi trovi dove avrei scritto che "io per tot mesi qui non ho scritto"? dato che io sono qui da pochi mesi???
Sono qui da pochi mesi e per tot mesi non ho scritto??
Capisci da solo che è impossibile.

Ps: io sono cafoncella, ma tu sei un maleducato dato che non ti ho detto proprio nulla.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa vuoi, io mi ci siedo spesso dalla parte del torto: quella della ragione è sempre molto affollata.
> Io ho capito tutta un'altra cosa, vedi: quello che ho capito io è che Spider ha dichiarato che, quando non aveva ancora raggiunto il suo equilibrio, stava soffrendo e aveva bisogno di sfogarsi anche SU qualcuno, aveva preso di mira Tuba.
> E Tuba, nonostante tutto, nonostante le parole pesanti rivolte anche contro altri, gli ha teso egualmente la mano, perchè aveva capito il suo malessere.
> Quindi Spider lo esortava in futuro a proteggersi perchè di persone che, in stato di confusione e addolorate, sfogano SU altri che idenificano con la fonte del loro dolore, la loro rabbia, ce ne saranno altre.
> ...


Non ho scritto che hai plaudito all'ipocrisia. 

Quando uno entra qui, più o meno, fatalmente spoglia un po' di sè, svela le sue debolezze, le sue immoralità, umiliazioni, fallimenti, ecc., altrimenti va sul forum di smanettonidelcomputer.it; mi pareva strano che applaudiste a uno che (dopo abbondante e democristiano spargimento di vaselina) scrive sostanzialmente "se torni, non parlare di te, stai anonimo, non essere te stesso, altrimenti corri il rischio di essere criticato ferocemente". Mi pareva strano l'applauso perchè avevo e ho una buona opinione di te e Minerva.

La tua interpretazione qui sopra non farebbe una piega se, per tutto il mese di settembre 2014 (fino a 15 giorni fa, non 15 mesi fa), lo stesso soggetto il cui malessere è stato compreso da Tubarao stava ancora ad scassare il cazzo a Tubarao stesso polemizzando giornalmente per Free, le sospensioni, lo sculacciaio, varie ed eventuali. O forse il dolore, la rabbia il suo malessere e il suo stato confusionale son passati in questi 15 giorni.

Detto questo, la mia interpretazione è soggettiva, forse è sbagliata, ma ha la stessa dignità della tua, che forse è giusta.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un crollo improvviso


:unhappy::unhappy: succede così.
Però le trenette aiuterebbero a migliorare l'aria emaciata.


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Flavia. Non ci sono giustificazioni per chi sbaglia, ma ci sono sempre motivi che ti portano a sbagliare.
> Quando fai del male a qualcuno, può essere per lucida e maligna cattiveria o per rabbia cieca dovuta al tuo dolore.
> In ogni caso non sei giustificato, ma nel secondo caso puoi essere compreso, SE uno crede che sia la tua rabbia a parlare e SE crede che ne valga la pena.
> Poi magari ti sbagli e ti prendi la seconda mozzicata.
> ...


ok, comprendo ciò che dici
ma allora io mi chiedo
perchè quando T ha raccontato
l'episodio del mac ha avuto tutti contro
solo in pochi hanno cercato di capire
cosa ci fosse dietro a quel suo gesto
2 pesi e 2 misure non vanno mai bene
( a mio parere)
se S è cambiato, se ha teso un ramoscello di ulivo
ben venga... rimango con i miei dubbi
e queste sono solo parole di una che non è meglio di altri


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me personalmente capita molto di rado di essere fraintesa, nel reale. Mi hanno sempre detto che a volte è inutile persino che parli, basta guardarmi negli occhi. Lo scritto è ovviamente molto più fraintendibile per sua natura. Basta la punteggiatura, malamente scritta o malamente letta, per cambiare totalmente il significato di una frase.
> Dato che, anche per il lavoro che faccio, per me è spesso vitale non fraintendere, di mio cerco di dedurre il meno possibile e di chiedere quello che non mi è chiaro, a costo di sembrare stupida. Ma di fraintendere, di non comprendere, a volte mi capita eccome, specie qui.
> Ci sono stati utenti che ho cominciato a leggere diversamente dopo mesi: prima avevo capito fiaschi per lanterne.
> Altri probabilmente non li ho compresi per periodi anche più lunghi e/o  li sto ancora fraintendendo.
> ...


i limiti di chat, forum ed internet sono proprio questi. A me è capitato anche di dire delle cose e poi scoprire che il mio interlocutore si era immaginato tutt'altro. Magari è un limite mio.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, comprendo ciò che dici
> ma allora io mi chiedo
> perchè quando T ha raccontato
> l'episodio del mac ha avuto tutti contro
> ...


il problema, flavia ,
è che se andiamo avanti con queste giuste osservazioni non arriviamo da nessuna parte


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, comprendo ciò che dici
> ma allora io mi chiedo
> *perchè quando T ha raccontato
> l'episodio del mac ha avuto tutti contro
> ...


Per dire, io non l'ho letto.
Questo conferma quel che scrivevo un paio di giorni fa: ognuno legge quel che può per tempo e quel che vuole a seconda del titolo della discussione.
Poi si pensa che il forum sia quel pezzo che abbiamo letto noi.
E' come nella vita, se si frequentano prevalentemente persone simili a noi quando arrivano le elezioni ci si sorprende di scoprire che milioni hanno votato chi a noi e ai nostri simili risultava improponibile.
Il mondo e il forum è vario.


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema, flavia ,
> è che se andiamo avanti con queste giuste osservazioni non arriviamo da nessuna parte


il problema è che qui
non esistono angeli o demoni
ma solo esseri umani fallibili e pure un filino stronzi


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire, io non l'ho letto.
> Questo conferma quel che scrivevo un paio di giorni fa: ognuno legge quel che può per tempo e quel che vuole a seconda del titolo della discussione.
> Poi si pensa che il forum sia quel pezzo che abbiamo letto noi.
> E' come nella vita, se si frequentano prevalentemente persone simili a noi quando arrivano le elezioni ci si sorprende di scoprire che milioni hanno votato chi a noi e ai nostri simili risultava improponibile.
> Il mondo e il forum è vario.


io l'ho letto e sono stata pesante...
ma non è che debba ora tirar fuori le volte che lo sono stata pure con spider che mi dava della frigida.
le discussioni non hanno mai uno sbocco per questo.

poi l'obiettività totale scordiamocela e accontentiamoci della buona fede


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire, io non l'ho letto.
> Questo conferma quel che scrivevo un paio di giorni fa: ognuno legge quel che può per tempo e quel che vuole a seconda del titolo della discussione.
> Poi si pensa che il forum sia quel pezzo che abbiamo letto noi.
> E' come nella vita, se si frequentano prevalentemente persone simili a noi quando arrivano le elezioni ci si sorprende di scoprire che milioni hanno votato chi a noi e ai nostri simili risultava improponibile.
> Il mondo e il forum è vario.


Brunetta forse sono solo io
che sono di parte e con il dente avvelenato
perchè stavo a terra e sono stata investita
da uno schiaccia sassi
pace and love per tutti


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Vedi sei diventata come loro ....cafoncella...
> Tu hai scritto in uno dei tanti post che per tot mesi
> non hai scritto. Lo hai scritto tu mica io,
> Evidentemente ti sei lamentata.
> ...


va che ti confondi, l'ho scritto io
e cmq non mi lamento
non me ne viene niente alla fine
però mi fa piacere vedere come la gente, messa di fronte alla triste verità
si risenta e cerchi di cambiare argomento con un "eh ma te..."


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, comprendo ciò che dici
> ma allora io mi chiedo
> perchè quando T ha raccontato
> l'episodio del mac ha avuto tutti contro
> ...


io non mi sono espressa su quell'episodio.
Per quello che ho conosciuto di Tuba in questi anni non era da lui.
Per quello che ha scritto lui, neppure.
Io ho fatto cose che non 'erano da me': le ho fatte forse per rabbia, per disperazione forse, forse anche perchè in quel momento sentivo il bisogno di non essere io, anzi di essere esattamente come nessuno si aspettava da me che io fossi. Una ribellione alla casellina in cui gli altri faceva comodo vedermi ma che alla fine era la casellina che io credevo giusta e che in quel momento avrei voluto distruggere perchè la mia scelta non pagava, o meglio pagava in moneta cattiva.
Non siamo sempre all'altezza delle nostre aspettative, io non lo sono stata almeno.
Però non mi dissocio da quello che ho fatto, non faccio finta di nulla, non me lo nascondo e mi interrogo.
Non mi condanno e non mi assolvo, è una pratica aperta che riguardo ogni giorno.
Così ogni giorno ho ben presente cosa ho fatto, anche quando guardo quello che fanno gli altri.
Perchè ha avuto tutti contro non lo so.
Potrebbe essere perchè tutti abbiamo paura di quando emerge la nostra parte oscura.
Oppure perchè si è presa la palla al balzo per attaccare chi stava antipatico.
Oppure perchè qualcuno ha lavorato al Mac e si è immedesimato nella ragazza.
Quello che so è che condannare, andare contro, è sempre la via più facile.
Quando lo facciamo con chi ci ha fatto del male, ha un senso, una logica e una motivazione.
Quando lo facciamo con chi NON ci ha fatto del male(neppure in senso sociale), dovremmo chiederci perchè lo facciamo, visto che la motivazione apparentemente non c'è.
Può essere per un senso di giustizia, ma per poter essere giusti bisogna prima conoscere tutta la verità.
E allora la cosa più probabile è che vogliamo solo sopraffare, affermare noi stessi sull'altro, per ragioni che possono essere tra le più varie.


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

che discussione interessante.....

io ne avrei investito il Presidente Renzi e anche Napo. :rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Gian (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> va che ti confondi, l'ho scritto io
> e cmq non mi lamento
> non me ne viene niente alla fine
> però mi fa piacere vedere come la gente, *messa di fronte alla triste verità *
> si risenta e cerchi di cambiare argomento con un "eh ma te..."


eh avrò sbagliato....guarda ragazza 
al mondo c'è solo il buon Dio che non sbaglia mai.
Chiedo scusa per questo errore di persona veramente inquietante.
Poi ci spieghi quale sarebbe la triste verità....boh !
Mi sono perso.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> eh avrò sbagliato....guarda ragazza
> al mondo c'è solo il buon Dio che non sbaglia mai.
> Chiedo scusa per questo errore di persona veramente inquietante.
> Poi ci spieghi quale sarebbe la triste verità....boh !
> Mi sono perso.


wow ragazza
di solito mi danno della signora :rotfl:
la triste verità? quella che qui dentro non vuole accettare nessuno
che gli utenti se ne vanno per colpa degli altri utenti
che però fanno scaricabarile o, come hai fatto te con nicka
"eh te chiacchieri però anche te..."
l'anche te, il dare la colpa agli altri, il non voler ammettere le proprie colpe
questa è la verità
e francamente non mi sembra difficile da capire
sempre che nn si sia degli ipocriti, ovviamente


p.s. non sto dando dell'ipocrita a te, prima che parti in quarta a criticare
non ti conosco, non so chi sei e a dirla tutta
neanche mi interessa tantissimo


----------



## zanna (15 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> che discussione interessante.....
> 
> *io* ne *avrei investito il Presidente Renzi e anche Napo*. :rotfl:
> :rotfl:


:ti-investo:


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non mi sono espressa su quell'episodio.
> Per quello che ho conosciuto di Tuba in questi anni non era da lui.
> Per quello che ha scritto lui, neppure.
> Io ho fatto cose che non 'erano da me': le ho fatte forse per rabbia, per disperazione forse, forse anche perchè in quel momento sentivo il bisogno di non essere io, anzi di essere esattamente come nessuno si aspettava da me che io fossi. Una ribellione alla casellina in cui gli altri faceva comodo vedermi ma che alla fine era la casellina che io credevo giusta e che in quel momento avrei voluto distruggere perchè la mia scelta non pagava, o meglio pagava in moneta cattiva.
> ...


credo che dovremmo scendere tutti
da quello scranno in cui ci accomodiamo
senza averne particolari meriti e doti
e questo te lo dice una persona
che come te ogni giorno si guarda dentro
e non si vede meglio degli altri, anzi alle volte
si vede solo un pò più cogliona degli altri
 (perdonate il francesismo)


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che dovremmo scendere tutti
> da quello scranno in cui ci accomodiamo
> senza averne particolari meriti e doti
> e questo te lo dice una persona
> ...


Siamo in due, allora: e consentimi di dire che mi sento in ottima compagnia, cara Flavietta. Rock on forever !


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> wow ragazza
> di solito mi danno della signora :rotfl:
> la triste verità? quella che qui dentro non vuole accettare nessuno
> che gli utenti se ne vanno per colpa degli altri utenti
> ...


lo credo anche io.
Senza voler drammatizzare, eh? Giusto per rifletterci su.
Mica è morto nessuno e Tuba magari torna, quando gli è passata.
E pure Miss.
Oppure scappano assieme in un altro forum e noi restiamo senza.
Magari per loro è pure una fortuna, chissà. Nella vita si deve cambiare, ogni tanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che dovremmo scendere tutti
> da quello scranno in cui ci accomodiamo
> senza averne particolari meriti e doti
> e questo te lo dice una persona
> ...


condivido, come minimo tutte le volte che guardo lordo e netto della busta paga, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo credo anche io.
> Senza voler drammatizzare, eh? Giusto per rifletterci su.
> Mica è morto nessuno e Tuba magari torna, quando gli è passata.
> E pure Miss.
> ...


ma per carità, si parla di un forum, mica di una cosa, alla fine, seria
certo, si creano rapporti tra persone che possono essere anche importanti
ma alla fine la vita è un'altra
però proprio perchè è solo un forum mi pare triste
che nessuno voglia ammettere di aver sbagliato


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma per carità, si parla di un forum, mica di una cosa, alla fine, seria
> certo, si creano rapporti tra persone che possono essere anche importanti
> ma alla fine la vita è un'altra
> però proprio perchè è solo un forum mi pare triste
> che nessuno voglia ammettere di aver sbagliato


L'ammettere di aver sbagliato non è da tutti, poi magari qualcuno lo ammette dopo un anno di aver sbagliato e pare una paraculata infinita...
Mi auguro solo che ognuno in cuor proprio si faccia due calcoli...


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2014)

*Mannaggia*

Mannaggia la puttana altri 5 minuti ed esplodo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mannaggia la puttana altri 5 minuti ed esplodo.....


Bonoooo non esplodere conta con me... Una patata, due patate, tre patate....


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ammettere di aver sbagliato non è da tutti, poi magari qualcuno lo ammette dopo un anno di aver sbagliato e pare una paraculata infinita...
> Mi auguro solo che ognuno in cuor proprio si faccia due calcoli...


dipende chi lo ammette
nel mio caso l'ha ammesso l'admin del forum... e quella non è solo una paraculata
ma proprio un tentativo schifoso di raccattare utenza
visto che quella che c'era è allegramente scomparsa
e c'ho un gusto della madonna


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mannaggia la puttana altri 5 minuti ed esplodo.....


per cortesia no,
ho appena lavato il pavimento


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> per cortesia no,
> ho appena lavato il pavimento


Hai anche lucidato?


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...


non ci ho capito niente, ma mi dispiace assai.
In generale, immagino che il bello di un forum è potersene fottere se uno ti sta sulle palle.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> non ci ho capito niente, ma mi dispiace assai.
> In generale, immagino che il bello di un forum è potersene fottere se uno ti sta sulle palle.


eh no, se di uno te ne fotti, te ne fotti
se ti sta sulle palle, non te ne fotti più


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> non ci ho capito niente, ma mi dispiace assai.
> In generale, immagino che il bello di un forum è potersene fottere se uno ti sta sulle palle.


Se uno ti sta sulle palle non te ne fotti affatto. Per definizione. Altrimenti non si starebbe. Nè su un forum nè altrove.


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai anche lucidato?


con la ceramica non serve


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> con la ceramica non serve


Meglio così, quando tra poco dovrai ripulire tutto


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh no, se di uno te ne fotti, te ne fotti
> se ti sta sulle palle, non te ne fotti più





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se uno ti sta sulle palle non te ne fotti affatto. Per definizione. Altrimenti non si starebbe. Nè su un forum nè altrove.


mi sa che mi sono espresso male.
se uno spara fregnacce, magari mi sta sulle palle leggerlo. e vabbè, amen. addirittura cancellarsi/abbandonare mi pare un'esagerazione  Non lo leggo, cambio discussione, e pace. Mica è mia moglie, mio cognato, un collega o un cliente, che me li devo sorbire per forza.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mi sa che mi sono espresso male.
> se uno spara fregnacce, magari mi sta sulle palle leggerlo. e vabbè, amen. addirittura cancellarsi/abbandonare mi pare un'esagerazione  Non lo leggo, cambio discussione, e pace. Mica è mia moglie, mio cognato, un collega o un cliente, che me li devo sorbire per forza.


ma tuba era l'admin
e lui sì che se li doveva sorbire


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma tuba era l'admin
> e lui sì che se li doveva sorbire


beh, allora si può dire "ragà, io non ce la faccio a sorbirmi la metà di voi, diciamo che per un altro mese una mano ve la dò, ma poi trovatevi un altro admin".
Ovvio, sono chiacchiere in libertà, ognuno fa quello che vuole.
A me Tuba è sempre sembrato equilibrato, sto sbattere la porta non lo capisco. Ma come sapete non capisco la gran parte delle dinamiche "interne" degli utenti.


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, allora si può dire "ragà, io non ce la faccio a sorbirmi la metà di voi, diciamo che per un altro mese una mano ve la dò, ma poi trovatevi un altro admin".
> Ovvio, sono chiacchiere in libertà, ognuno fa quello che vuole.
> A me Tuba è sempre sembrato equilibrato, sto sbattere la porta non lo capisco. Ma come sapete non capisco la gran parte delle dinamiche "interne" degli utenti.


e si vede che era gonfio


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, allora si può dire "ragà, io non ce la faccio a sorbirmi la metà di voi, diciamo che per un altro mese una mano ve la dò, ma poi trovatevi un altro admin".
> Ovvio, sono chiacchiere in libertà, ognuno fa quello che vuole.
> A me Tuba è sempre sembrato equilibrato, sto sbattere la porta non lo capisco. Ma come sapete non capisco la gran parte delle dinamiche "interne" degli utenti.


Infatti non è una questione di dinamiche interne.


----------



## aristocat (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non avevi chiesto nessuna polemica?


OMG Minerva  Preferivo la Garbo...


----------



## aristocat (15 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma va! Ne ho frequentati una marea di forum con temi più disparati e queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno : Admin e moderatori che si stufano, utenti che litigano, utenti che trombano, gruppetti di amici, utenti che muoiono ( e non scherzo! ), utenti che si trasferiscono o che semplicemente hanno trovato di meglio da fare.......
> 
> L'importante è solo non fare polemica ogni volta che qualcuno cambia strada.


non posso offrire smeraldi, ma condivido :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, allora si può dire "ragà, io non ce la faccio a sorbirmi la metà di voi, diciamo che per un altro mese una mano ve la dò, ma poi trovatevi un altro admin".
> Ovvio, sono chiacchiere in libertà, ognuno fa quello che vuole.
> A me Tuba è sempre sembrato equilibrato, sto sbattere la porta non lo capisco. Ma come sapete non capisco la gran parte delle dinamiche "interne" degli utenti.


Non possiamo sapere cosa è che ha fatto sbottare, qualcosa che lo ha fatto incazzare a mille direi


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mi sa che mi sono espresso male.
> se uno spara fregnacce, magari mi sta sulle palle leggerlo. e vabbè, amen. addirittura cancellarsi/abbandonare mi pare un'esagerazione  Non lo leggo, cambio discussione, e pace. Mica è mia moglie, mio cognato, un collega o un cliente, che me li devo sorbire per forza.


Quindi evidentemente ha sbottato per qualcosina di più seccante


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma tuba era l'admin
> e lui sì che se li doveva sorbire


Si direi di si .. Sorbire


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si direi di si .. Sorbire


e quando diventa una fatica invece che un piacere...
si sbotta
un forum non è mica un lavoro!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e quando diventa una fatica invece che un piacere...
> si sbotta
> un forum non è mica un lavoro!


Ma nemmeno una fatica,è che talvolta far da balia al prossimo peraltro adulto può essere una seccatura, lo dico da ex admin ovviamente. Quindi o sei stronzo o rischi che ti schiacciano, io opto per la prima soluzione  Perché sono stronza di mio ovviamente


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno una fatica,è che talvolta far da balia al prossimo peraltro adulto può essere una seccatura, lo dico da ex admin ovviamente. Quindi o sei stronzo o rischi che ti schiacciano, io opto per la prima soluzione  Perché sono stronza di mio ovviamente


le donne sono stronze, si sa 
ma io, che sono stronza, prima avrei fatto una strage
e poi me ne sarei andata


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> le donne sono stronze, si sa
> ma io, che sono stronza, prima avrei fatto una strage
> e poi me ne sarei andata


Io ho eliminato prima gli intrusi e non me ne sono andata, ho solo ceduto lo scettro perché dopo 3 anni era ora di dire basta, ancora lo frequento


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ho eliminato prima gli intrusi e non me ne sono andata, ho solo ceduto lo scettro perché dopo 3 anni era ora di dire basta, ancora lo frequento


se ancora lo frequenti è buono


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se ancora lo frequenti è buono


Si ho degli amici


----------



## birba (15 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ho degli amici


io gli amici li ho su fb
nel forum non ci scrivo


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> OMG Minerva  Preferivo la Garbo...


non capisco perché


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> il problema è che qui
> *non esistono angeli o demoni*
> ma solo esseri umani fallibili e pure un filino stronzi


tranne me che sono un angioletto bello


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ho ammesso più volte di aver letto poco però non ho capito niente.
Qualcuno sa e fa intuire di sapere o qualcuno non sa ma vorrebbe far capire che sa cose che comunque IO non ho capito.
E credo altri.
Per cui chiedo a chi ha capito di spiegare:
a) con chi ce l'avete? 
Con JB che se pensa che uno stia dicendo una fregnaccia glielo dice paro paro, mentre potrebbe dire "non condivido il tuo pensiero e mi sembra piuttosto singolare" come facciamo io e altri?
Con Spider che ha chiesto la riammissione di Free?
Con chi altro?
b) mi date il link della discussione del Mac così capisco di cosa parlate?
c) Chi ha partecipato a sostenere il forum in denaro ha una interessenza?
Se no perché vi preoccupa che le persone se ne vadano?
A me è dispiaciuto ma penso anche che non è mica un carcere e se una persona si è stufata se ne può andare.
Non è mica la compa dei 15 anni o una loggia massonica in cui i membri sono legati da giuramenti.
d) se non ho capito niente spiegatemi.

Aggiungo il mio pensiero che, benché non sia il mio stile, dire in un forum "per me sei scemo" non è una grande offesa. Io mi sono trattenuta dal dirlo a LdS, ad esempio, perché penso che era quello che voleva per imbastirci un po' di discussioni.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho ammesso più volte di aver letto poco però non ho capito niente.
> Qualcuno sa e fa intuire di sapere o qualcuno non sa ma vorrebbe far capire che sa cose che comunque IO non ho capito.
> E credo altri.
> Per cui chiedo a chi ha capito di spiegare:
> ...


non ho capito un casso ma è tutto un magna magna come ci sta?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> il problema è che qui
> non esistono angeli o demoni
> ma solo esseri *umani fallibili e pure un filino stronzi*


Conordo sulla fallibilità umana.
Ma devo dire che qui sopra ho trovato in due anni anche molti _non_ stronzi ....
Sarò stato fortunato.
E anche chi all'inizio mi è sembrato un pò stronzo, col tempo mi si è rivelato molto meno stronzo di quanto io non credessi. 
Ad onore del (mio, invero molto soggettivo) vero


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho ammesso più volte di aver letto poco però non ho capito niente.
> Qualcuno sa e fa intuire di sapere o qualcuno non sa ma vorrebbe far capire che sa cose che comunque IO non ho capito.
> E credo altri.
> Per cui chiedo a chi ha capito di spiegare:
> ...


Macchettefrega.


----------



## Principessa (15 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho ammesso più volte di aver letto poco però non ho capito niente.
> Qualcuno sa e fa intuire di sapere o qualcuno non sa ma vorrebbe far capire che sa cose che comunque IO non ho capito.
> E credo altri.
> Per cui chiedo a chi ha capito di spiegare:
> ...


Provo a rispondere.

a) Si, ce l'ho con i troll e credo che le regole attuali non siano più adatte. Al di là del sentirsi offesi da certe scempiaggini scritte, per me è una questione di principio. Io non aggredisco gratuitamente qualcuno, io non offendo parenti/amici/coniugi, io non auguro morte e malattie, perchè dev'essere permesso ad altri di valicare certi limiti? Perchè bisogna permettere di rendere questo luogo un cesso virtuale e far sì che nessuno possa più raccontarsi e sfogarsi liberamente?

b) Non so a quale discussione ti riferisci.

c) Nessuna interessenza. Quei soldi, per quanto mi riguarda, sono stati dati a fondo perduto e con la volontà di non andare a impicciarmi su eventuali utili. Sono dispiaciuta che qualcuno se ne sia andato perchè mi faceva piacere leggerlo/a. Il contributo di Miss, ad esempio, a livello umano, di logica e di interesse, vale mille volte il contributo degli utenti che con il loro atteggiamento vergognoso l'hanno portata ad abbandonare il forum. Ipersensibile? Forse. Preferisco leggere gli assunti di una persona ipersensibile piuttosto che quelli di una testa di cazzo senza alcuno spessore morale.

d) Secondo me hai capito benissimo  e si è compresa altrettanto bene la tua opinione in merito!


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tranne me che sono un angioletto bello


Min cambia crema idratante
questa proprio non funge

qui angeletto bello c'è solo 
Ciccietto mio, ma
posso fare una eccezione per Ulissino


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conordo sulla fallibilità umana.
> Ma devo dire che qui sopra ho trovato in due anni anche molti _non_ stronzi ....
> Sarò stato fortunato.
> E anche chi all'inizio mi è sembrato un pò stronzo, col tempo mi si è rivelato molto meno stronzo di quanto io non credessi.
> Ad onore del (mio, invero molto soggettivo) vero


Hell ma certo che c'è brava gente
anzi le perone brave sono tante
solo che anche i più bravi
hanno una vena negativa
essere un filino stronzi non è
una denotazione negativa
fa parte dell'essere umano


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Min cambia crema idratante
> questa proprio non funge
> 
> qui angeletto bello c'è solo
> ...


mi trovi poco idratata?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere.
> 
> a) Si, ce l'ho con i troll e credo che le regole attuali non siano più adatte. Al di là del sentirsi offesi da certe scempiaggini scritte, per me è una questione di principio. Io non aggredisco gratuitamente qualcuno, io non offendo parenti/amici/coniugi, io non auguro morte e malattie, perchè dev'essere permesso ad altri di valicare certi limiti? Perchè bisogna permettere di rendere questo luogo un cesso virtuale e far sì che nessuno possa più raccontarsi e sfogarsi liberamente?
> 
> ...


Grazie della risposta.
Alcuni troll sono evidenti altri meno o sono inconsapevoli di esserlo.
I troll penso che siano persone che si divertono a creare flame.
LdS è per me un troll inconsapevole. Credo che lui sia proprio convinto delle fesserie che scrive e il vedersi attaccato lo convince che siamo invidiosissimi dell'ambiente raffinato che non siamo in grado di frequentare, firmate da testa ai piedi.
Se un utente non è interessante per qualunque motivo penso che il metodo migliore di comportarsi sia ignorarlo.
Se molti condividono il mio pensiero il personaggio non troverà interlocutori e sparirà, se così non accadrà mi relazionerò con gli altri.
Accade così anche al lavoro. Parli con chi ti piace, agli altri fai un sorriso di cortesia o meno.


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi trovi poco idratata?


si, mi duole dirti
che trovo anche la tua manicure
sia poco curata


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Quando chiamate H7 Hell mi viene sempre in mente il Dr. Hell di Mazinghiana memoria.


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando chiamate H7 Hell mi viene sempre in mente il Dr. Hell di Mazinghiana memoria.


spero per lui che non assomigli


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando chiamate H7 Hell mi viene sempre in mente il Dr. Hell di Mazinghiana memoria.


Non lo ricordo : puoi postarlo? Era l'anatema di Mazinga?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> spero per lui che non assomigli
> View attachment 9319


Mi hai letto nel pensiero grazie Flavia. Perché ? Mica brutto : ha un non so che di autorevole e mistico


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero grazie Flavia. Perché ? Mica brutto : ha un non so che di autorevole e mistico


Oddio, era un pazzo sanguinario...


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero grazie Flavia. Perché ? Mica brutto : ha un non so che di autorevole e mistico


lui ha un non so che
di mistico ed autorevole


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, era un pazzo sanguinario...


Però in effetti assomiglia alla foto appena postata da Flavia.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> lui ha un non so che
> di mistico ed autorevole
> View attachment 9320


Infatti pensavo a lui: mi ricordi il nome per favore?


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Infatti pensavo a lui: mi ricordi il nome per favore?



è Gandalf!!!
il signore degli anelli
lo hai visto?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Infatti pensavo a lui: mi ricordi il nome per favore?


Gandalf (White version).


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> è Gandalf!!!
> il signore degli anelli
> lo hai visto?


Si ma il mio non si chiama Gandalf si chiama rincoglionimento precoce sorry


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si ma il mio non si chiama Gandalf si chiama rincoglionimento precoce sorry


ma no dai...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però in effetti assomiglia alla foto appena postata da Flavia.


Oddio sì, ma non credo che Go Nagai avesse in mente Gandalf quando tirò fuori il Dr. Hell dal cilindro. Comunque non che tu c'entri qualcosa eh, sono solo matto io.


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si ma il mio non si chiama Gandalf si chiama rincoglionimento precoce sorry


ma perché sei cosi severo con te stesso?


----------



## Hellseven (16 Ottobre 2014)

*Oggi è ...*



Erato' ha detto:


> ma perché sei cosi severo con te stesso?


Perché, mia cara Sora, "_da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità_" (cit. Stan Lee) :rotfl::up: 
Non sono severo, sono obiettivo nel disperato tentativo di non stare sempre a suonarmela e cantarmela (cosa, quest'ultima, che, diciamolo, mi riesce proprio bene). Se lasciassi cadere i muri non sarebbe un bello spettacolo in primis per me stesso.


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Coooooomunque...tanto per salutarti caro Tuba...
Questo è per te!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:















:coglione:



Ps: approfitto anche del suo thread per lasciare un saluto a tutti da parte di Caciottina...che sta bene ed è la cosa importante!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Coooooomunque...tanto per salutarti caro Tuba...
> Questo è per te!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> ...


Come siamo eleganti oggi. Pranzo di gala? 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come siamo eleganti oggi. Pranzo di gala?
> 
> Buscopann


Dici per l'avatar!?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici per l'avatar!?




Buscopann


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ps: approfitto anche del suo thread per lasciare un saluto a tutti da parte di Caciottina...che sta bene ed è la cosa importante!


grazie che carine:singleeye:. Un saluto a Caciotta anche da parte mia


----------



## free (17 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> il primo giorno del prima anno in cui su questo forum si comincia a usare la dicitura D.T. Dopo Tubarao.
> 
> C'era un P.T. Prima di Tubarao, e un Dopo di Tubarao.
> 
> ...



gente infame addirittura? 
per me l'infamità è cosa molto grave, è una sorta di marchio che viene riservato a chi pugnala alle spalle col preciso intento di danneggiare e di trarne vantaggio, è un marchio quasi indelebile che può essere tolto solo grazie ad epiche retromarce accompagnate da scuse e comportamenti conseguenti...per dire che tutta questa profusione di infamità sul forum io non la vedo, almeno non in chiaro, poi non so

ne approfitto per precisare che ho letto in giro che facevi notare che ho sempre dichiarato che non mi interessano gli insulti su un forum: vero, come tuttavia è anche vero che ho reagito solo quando è stato usato il plurale per insultarmi, e non insultando a mia volta, ma chiedendo conto di chi avesse incaricato l'insultatore di insultarmi, dato che dopo 3 anni di permanenza avevo questa curiosità, cosa che ho scritto più volte e che era l'argomento dei 3d spariti a tutta velocità (mi ricordo che avevo usato anche la locuzione un po' tecnica del mandato con rappresentanza, ovvero chi sono i mandanti che hanno dato delega di insultarmi?)

tutto ciò per dire che non capisco cosa serva rinfacciare cose diverse dalla realtà, bastava leggere


----------



## zadig (17 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Coooooomunque...tanto per salutarti caro Tuba...
> Questo è per te!
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> ...


sei in contatto con lei?
Me la saluti tanto quella paraculetta?


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> grazie che carine:singleeye:. Un saluto a Caciotta anche da parte mia


ma il vero quesito è
come mai ragazzuole belle
vi siete tutte scarpizzate?


----------



## Nicka (17 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sei in contatto con lei?
> Me la saluti tanto quella paraculetta?


Te la saluto!!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> gente infame addirittura?
> per me l'infamità è cosa molto grave, è una sorta di marchio che viene riservato a chi pugnala alle spalle col preciso intento di danneggiare e di trarne vantaggio, è un marchio quasi indelebile che può essere tolto solo grazie ad epiche retromarce accompagnate da scuse e comportamenti conseguenti...per dire che tutta questa profusione di infamità sul forum io non la vedo, almeno non in chiaro, poi non so
> 
> ne approfitto per precisare che ho letto in giro che facevi notare che ho sempre dichiarato che non mi interessano gli insulti su un forum: vero, come tuttavia è anche vero che ho reagito solo quando è stato usato il plurale per insultarmi, e non insultando a mia volta, ma chiedendo conto di chi avesse incaricato l'insultatore di insultarmi, dato che dopo 3 anni di permanenza avevo questa curiosità, cosa che ho scritto più volte e che era l'argomento dei 3d spariti a tutta velocità (mi ricordo che avevo usato anche la locuzione un po' tecnica del mandato con rappresentanza, ovvero chi sono i mandanti che hanno dato delega di insultarmi?)
> ...


Bentornata.


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma il vero quesito è
> come mai ragazzuole belle
> vi siete tutte scarpizzate?


Guarda su Cambio nome sito, è il mese dei piedini femminili[emoji2]


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Guarda su Cambio nome sito, è il mese dei piedini femminili[emoji2]


grazie, sono sempre indietro
nelle letture...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> chi avesse incaricato l'insultatore di insultarmi, dato che dopo 3 anni di permanenza avevo questa curiosità, cosa che ho scritto più volte e che era l'argomento dei 3d spariti a tutta velocità (mi ricordo che avevo usato anche la locuzione un po' tecnica del mandato con rappresentanza, ovvero chi sono i mandanti che hanno dato delega di insultarmi?)


E' una domanda retorica: non mi pare che qui per insultarsi ci sia mai stato bisogno di conferire la delega a qualcuno. Evidentemente ha usato il plurale maiestatis. Passiamo oltre?

Bentornata.


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie, sono sempre indietro
> nelle letture...


Il bello per noi donne arriverà a novembre che toccherebbe agli uomini fotografarsi qualche parte anatomica ancora da decidere [emoji16]


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il bello per noi donne arriverà a novembre che toccherebbe agli uomini fotografarsi qualche parte anatomica ancora da decidere [emoji16]



ragazze ma siete incredddibbbili!


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazze ma siete incredddibbbili!


Veramente l'idea è di Perplesso[emoji56]


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Veramente l'idea è di Perplesso[emoji56]


gossip!!!!
questa si che è una notiziona


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

:facepalm:





Flavia ha detto:


> gossip!!!!
> questa si che è una notiziona


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :facepalm:


noto che anche il tuo avatarro
è piedizzato, segui anche tu le orme...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> noto che anche il tuo avatarro
> è piedizzato, segui anche tu le orme...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche tu hai i "piedi" sul tuo avatar


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tu hai i "piedi" sul tuo avatar


ma sai che mi hai dato
una bella idea....
quasi quasi nell'avatarro
ci metto delle belle zampette:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sai che mi hai dato
> una bella idea....
> quasi quasi nell'avatarro
> ci metto delle belle zampette:carneval:


Brava :up:


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' una domanda retorica: non mi pare che qui per insultarsi ci sia mai stato bisogno di conferire la delega a qualcuno. Evidentemente ha usato il plurale maiestatis. Passiamo oltre?
> 
> Bentornata.



può essere, anche se secondo me rimarrebbe la stranezza (= mancanza di logica) di passare improvvisamente al plurale...il fatto è che è molto difficile sapere cosa ha nelle mente la gente, difatti per questo motivo io chiedo, quando qualcosa non mi quadra
ad es. avrei chiesto anche riguardo all'argomento di questo 3d, ovvero l'autoban a causa di gente infame, come dicevo a me personalmente non quadra...più in generale secondo me pochi hanno la capacità di capire cosa pensa e cosa vuole veramente la gente, è una grande capacità secondo me, che indubbiamente conferisce una marcia in più a chi la possiede, e infatti ad es. sul lavoro io ho notato che mi trovo bene* non con chi fa come dico, ma con chi fa quello che mi serve*, nel senso che un professionista che ha conoscenze superiore alle mie è bravo se in un certo senso mi "anticipa"...discorso lungo e anche interessante secondo me, comunque spero di essermi spiegata:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> può essere, anche se secondo me rimarrebbe la stranezza (= mancanza di logica) di passare improvvisamente al plurale...il fatto è che è molto difficile sapere cosa ha nelle mente la gente, difatti per questo motivo io chiedo, quando qualcosa non mi quadra
> ad es. avrei chiesto anche riguardo all'argomento di questo 3d, ovvero l'autoban a causa di gente infame, come dicevo a me personalmente non quadra...più in generale secondo me pochi hanno la capacità di capire cosa pensa e cosa vuole veramente la gente, è una grande capacità secondo me, che indubbiamente conferisce una marcia in più a chi la possiede, e infatti ad es. sul lavoro io ho notato che mi trovo bene* non con chi fa come dico, ma con chi fa quello che mi serve*, nel senso che un professionista che ha conoscenze superiore alle mie è bravo se in un certo senso mi "anticipa"...discorso lungo e anche interessante secondo me, comunque spero di essermi spiegata:singleeye:



E tu in generale sai fare quello che serve?
Io per esempio sì, è la prima cosa che faccio.
Bentornata.


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu in generale sai fare quello che serve?
> Io per esempio sì, è la prima cosa che faccio.
> Bentornata.



...ovviamente io non servo, comunque dipende, a volte sono utile come una barca in un bosco, a volte invece metto in essere quello che ho imparato, e se non so, chiedo, tenendo sempre presente un vecchio detto che ho fatto mio: parla con chi ne sa, tratta con chi ne ha (che per certi versi è il riassunto di quello che dicevo)


----------



## Innominata (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Tubarao*



Tanta fortuna...ti auguro che ti si realizzino presto almeno due desideri, meglio se non inerenti il forum (magari è' più prudente). Pure il gatto incrocia le vibrisse, incluse quelle dietro i gommini. Arrivederci dal panettiere!


----------



## drusilla (20 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> View attachment 9357
> 
> Tanta fortuna...ti auguro che ti si realizzino presto almeno due desideri, meglio se non inerenti il forum (magari è' più prudente). Pure il gatto incrocia le vibrisse, incluse quelle dietro i gommini. Arrivederci dal panettiere!


Inno bella vieni al raduno o quanto meno al caffè? [emoji4]


----------



## Innominata (20 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Inno bella vieni al raduno o quanto meno al caffè? [emoji4]


Devo sistemare dodici gatti, ma se riesco a capire le coordinate ci spero!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> View attachment 9357
> 
> Tanta fortuna...ti auguro che ti si realizzino presto almeno due desideri, meglio se non inerenti il forum (magari è' più prudente). Pure il gatto incrocia le vibrisse, incluse quelle dietro i gommini. Arrivederci dal panettiere!


Ma il panettiere tipo Abbattantuono di fantozziana memoria?


----------



## drusilla (20 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Devo sistemare dodici gatti, ma se riesco a capire le coordinate ci spero!


Le coordinate sono ancora non definitive... si sa semo romani[emoji16]


----------



## Innominata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il panettiere tipo Abbattantuono di fantozziana memoria?


Non ho presente
pero' ieri sera ero con Richard Gere. _Veramente_.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ho presente
> pero' ieri sera ero con Richard Gere. _Veramente_.


bello il suo nuovo film.
e bella persona lui


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ho presente
> pero' ieri sera ero con Richard Gere. _Veramente_.


[video=youtube;donWipFgUjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=donWipFgUjc[/video]

Gere? A qualche evento per la fao o robe così?


----------



## Innominata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;donWipFgUjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=donWipFgUjc[/video]
> 
> Gere? A qualche evento per la fao o robe così?


No, all'Auditorium! Un po' ispessito di pelle e di lineamenti, in modo da conferire loro una certa indefinitezza, fino a trasformare gli occhi e la bocca in tre fessure di fascino e di una qualche forma di bontà; chiaro di pelle e bianco di (molti) capelli e il sorriso che sbaragliava all'improvviso l'apparente quietezza dei tratti. Poi, non dovevo guardare molto in alto

Comunque il mio panettiere e' diverso!


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, all'Auditorium! Un po' ispessito di pelle e di lineamenti, in modo da conferire loro una certa indefinitezza, fino a trasformare gli occhi e la bocca in tre fessure di fascino e di una qualche forma di bontà; chiaro di pelle e bianco di (molti) capelli e il sorriso che sbaragliava all'improvviso l'apparente quietezza dei tratti. Poi, non dovevo guardare molto in alto
> 
> Comunque il mio panettiere e' diverso!


Valeva la pena, insomma, sistemare provvisoriamente tutti quei gatti


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, all'Auditorium! Un po' ispessito di pelle e di lineamenti, in modo da conferire loro una certa indefinitezza, fino a trasformare gli occhi e la bocca in tre fessure di fascino e di una qualche forma di bontà; chiaro di pelle e bianco di (molti) capelli e il sorriso che sbaragliava all'improvviso l'apparente quietezza dei tratti.* Poi, non dovevo guardare molto in alto*
> 
> Comunque il mio panettiere e' diverso!


Perchè cosa gli guardavi?


----------



## Innominata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè cosa gli guardavi?


La commiss
ura orbitofrontale, che diamine! Eh, sono sempre così inguaribilmente cerebrale


----------

